# Cubase 9



## danielb

HEllo Guys ! Any news on when it will be out ? and what to expect for this new version ? .. can't wait !


----------



## ZeroZero

No news on update, but I did see a Dorico video about their update which featured a new look expression map.


----------



## danielb

OH yes I went to look on steinberg's channel, it looks nice more efficient and cleaneast interface ! here it is


hope it will be integrated also in Cubase 9...


----------



## Allegro

This Wednesday? Maybe


----------



## tokatila

"Traditionally" the first Wednesday of December so, maybe 7th?


----------



## andreªs

danielb said:


> OH yes I went to look on steinberg's channel, it looks nice more efficient and cleaneast interface ! here it is
> 
> hope it will be integrated also in Cubase 9...



Nice and slick GUI indeed! Maybe we will be surprised on Wednesday...


----------



## garyhiebner

Ah! Can't wait till Wednesday. So the rumors begin!


----------



## Allegro

Yep! Speaking of rumors, rumor is that its: tabbed, 64 bit only, new video engine in January as a .1 update, retina ready, with a new Sampler track.


----------



## danielb

Allegro said:


> Yep! Speaking of rumors, rumor is that its: tabbed, 64 bit only, new video engine in January as a .1 update, retina ready, with a new Sampler track.


Nice thx for the infos  what "tabbed" means exactly ?


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

Never realized how sleek Dorico looks. I think it's great. Really hope that this design carries over to Cubase.


----------



## andreªs

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Never realized how sleek Dorico looks. I think it's great. Really hope that this design carries over to Cubase.



Exactly my thoughts.


----------



## InLight-Tone

Tabbed as in dockable tabbed windows...


----------



## Jdiggity1

Like Digital Performer, I suppose.


----------



## dcoscina

I've been on the Cubase bandwagon since 8 and I love the workflow. It's also the easiest on my CPU of any DAW out there. If they incorporate for notation based composing flow from Dorico I will be elated as I'm sure a lot of others will be too


----------



## blinkofani

The " only 64-bit" thing wouldn't surprise me as Sound Radix has just announced that their 32Lives bridge works with VSTs now, not only AUs. When Logic X came and was 64-bit only, users were infuriated. Let's see how Cubase users will react. If the tabbed windows interface is true, they better make the option of working with multiple screens as most Cubendo users invested in multi-displays for years.

If history repeats itself, it should be out this week. If it does come out this week, new users should buy the remaining stocks of 8.5 to have a stable version and will be entitled to a free V9 upgrade. 

Blink


----------



## Mishabou

I really hope CB9 will include a smart tool and better navigations


----------



## khollister

Watching that video on the expression map editor, did I miss something or did it appear there was no longer a way to change MIDI channel like you can in the Cubase 8.5 one?


----------



## danielb

khollister said:


> Watching that video on the expression map editor, did I miss something or did it appear there was no longer a way to change MIDI channel like you can in the Cubase 8.5 one?


I dont kmow how dorico handles expressions map but for sure they won't remove the change midi channel option in cubase..


----------



## rgames

Please, please, PLEASE let there be triple-meter divisions in the MIDI editor in version 9. Then we can start hoping for mixed-meter by version 18 or so. Why is Steinberg so married to 4/4?

Also, I really hope we get an "export active group tracks" option in the export dialog. This option would save a lot of time and prevent a lot of mistakes for folks who run large templates that send into group stems - right now you have to manually select which stems you want export (or export a bunch of silent tracks). The software *knows* which stems have data, so why not have the software do the selections for you?

At leat a couple times a year I get the call: where is the XYZ stem? Crap... forgot to tick the box in the export dialog...

rgames


----------



## jononotbono

I wonder if the new version is going to be completely Black? I reminded myself of what SX2 looked like the other day and instantly had to put my sunglasses on to adjust.


----------



## jononotbono

rgames said:


> Also, I really hope we get an "export active group tracks" option in the export dialog.



This would be amazing.


----------



## jneebz

I'd be happy with wider scrolling sliders!


----------



## Allegro

I'd be happy if cubase could make some better use of the middle mouse button. Eg panning in the arrangement view using a hand tool by pressing and holding the middle mouse. Or scrolling mixer channels right and left by holding the middle mouse button and moving the mouse etc.


----------



## C-Wave

I'd be happy if Steinberg people don't see your posts!


----------



## jononotbono

C-Wave said:


> I'd be happy if Steinberg people don't see your posts!



But they do. They have actual eyes. Saying this kind of ruins the masterplan that we all had to tell you that there's only a certain amount of happiness in the World.


----------



## Musicam

When Cubase 9 will available?


----------



## jemu999

Musicam said:


> When Cubase 9 will available?


My Top 3 wishlist:

1. Mixed Meter feature. (With asymmetrical click track: Eg. 7/8 = 123-12-12)
2. Chunks ala DP for film scoring
3. Engine update to make use of Multi-core computers


----------



## C-Wave

jononotbono said:


> But they do. They have actual eyes. Saying this kind of ruins the masterplan that we all had to tell you that there's only a certain amount of happiness in the World.


Haha ok, makes sense to me now


----------



## jononotbono

C-Wave said:


> Haha ok, makes sense to me now



Finally.


----------



## InLight-Tone

Musicam said:


> When Cubase 9 will available?


Wednesday if history holds the course...


----------



## garyhiebner

Allegro said:


> Yep! Speaking of rumors, rumor is that its: tabbed, 64 bit only, new video engine in January as a .1 update, retina ready, with a new Sampler track.


I hope these rumours are true and that sounds awesome. Especially the tabbed windows like Wavelab.


----------



## zeng

I upgraded my 2nd gen i7 2600 to 6th gen 6700k and I didn't see a huge performance difference. I am using steinberg ur44 usb2. Should I expect a performance increase by upgrading my C8.5 to 9? Because maybe C9 will support new technologies, chipsets etc and include a new engine...


----------



## Guillermo Navarrete

Hello,



Allegro said:


> Yep! Speaking of rumors, rumor is that its: tabbed, 64 bit only, new video engine in January as a .1 update, retina ready, with a new Sampler track.



This is not a rumor, we already announced long time ago that we where dropping support for 32 bits. The new video engine would be more like March. 

Best regards,
GN


----------



## C-Wave

Hi GN,
Thanks for dropping by.
So are we going to see some announcement regarding Cubase 9 this week?
Thanks again.


----------



## Vik

Tabbed sounds good. Where can I read more about those rumours?


----------



## Guillermo Navarrete

Hello,



C-Wave said:


> Hi GN,
> Thanks for dropping by.
> So are we going to see some announcement regarding Cubase 9 this week?
> Thanks again.



Well, there is no point announcing the announcement, Cubase Pro 9 will be announced as soon as it is available, so just stay tuned. 

Best regards,
GN


----------



## Musicam

I hope incredible features!


----------



## FriFlo

Guillermo Navarrete said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there is no point announcing the announcement, Cubase Pro 9 will be announced as soon as it is available, so just stay tuned.
> 
> Best regards,
> GN


No post-apocalyptic countdown? Ohhh! I will be missing that ... (not)!


----------



## jamwerks

Can't wait!


----------



## FriFlo

Oh, and if you guys happen to delay the release to trick people speculating on a free grace update, I am gonna get mad as hell!


----------



## danielb

Guillermo Navarrete said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there is no point announcing the announcement, Cubase Pro 9 will be announced as soon as it is available, so just stay tuned.
> 
> Best regards,
> GN


Wwwooowwoo Steinberg is here !!  Guys you should make a teaser to make people more crazy  ( if you want I make the trailer music hahha)


----------



## tokatila

danielb said:


> Wwwooowwoo Steinberg is here !!  Guys you should make a teaser to make people more crazy  ( if you want I make the trailer music hahha)



Guillermo is The Teaser.


----------



## jamieboo

I have my 8.5 from 8 update bought, poised and ready to activate!
Should I wait for Cubase 9 to actually release before activating, or is the grace period offer dependent on activation _before _the new version drops? (In which case, I'll take a gamble and activate now-ish!)
What do you reckon?


----------



## Studio E

I'm still on 7.5. I figure I'm still using about 5% of the features available. In fact, I still have 8 installed since last year but haven't gotten around to learning it yet. Sigh......


----------



## catsass

Guillermo Navarrete said:


> Hello,
> Well, there is no point announcing the announcement, Cubase Pro 9 will be announced as soon as it is available, so just stay tuned.
> Best regards,
> GN


----------



## phil_wc

Should I buy 8.5 upgrade now? I'm still using 8. So I can get free upgrade to 9


----------



## jononotbono

phil_wc said:


> Should I buy 8.5 upgrade now? I'm still using 8. So I can get free upgrade to 9



I have no idea what is best for economics but I do know 8.5 is so much better than 8. I was so glad to make the upgrade.


----------



## ZeroZero

catsass said:


>




My cat agrees with him, though he is slightly scary.


----------



## Musicam

I am scatman! :_)


----------



## nicoroy123

Wednesday!
Stay tuned...


----------



## AR

phil_wc said:


> Should I buy 8.5 upgrade now? I'm still using 8. So I can get free upgrade to 9


I did yesterday. But holding on to install and activate it, as did someone here recommend...


----------



## kavinsky

these updates are like annual subscription payment to steinberg lol


----------



## ZeroZero

I got up before 7 am today. checked the site just in case...silly really.. but you never know. The Runes are saying Wednesday, but that's just the fever talking. Perhaps it's time to reminisce.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steinberg_Cubase#Versions


----------



## ZeroZero

https://www.gearnews.com/steinberg-release-cubase-9/

Who speaks German?


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig

ZeroZero said:


> Who speaks German?



That's the feature list for Cubase 8.


----------



## OliverLee

I anxiously hope that the usb elicenser would be improved or replaced by the new system someday soon.


----------



## ZeroZero

_"Cubase 9 includes performance improvements, I look forward to see how it will work for users."_

_A little bit of hope posted Dec 6th (today) 

_
Fabio Bartolini, Support Representative
Steinberg Media Technologies GmbH
Hamburg, Germany


----------



## Musicam

Today?


----------



## garyhiebner

ZeroZero said:


> _"Cubase 9 includes performance improvements, I look forward to see how it will work for users."_
> 
> _A little bit of hope posted Dec 6th (today)
> 
> _
> Fabio Bartolini, Support Representative
> Steinberg Media Technologies GmbH
> Hamburg, Germany



Where was this used? Do tell


----------



## ZeroZero

https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=226&t=106912&p=587254&hilit=SearCubase+9+includes+performance+improvementsch…#p587254

It would be weird if this was not the case


----------



## andreªs

8.5 isn't available anymore in Steinberg's online shop. They say "available soon"...


----------



## DaddyO

It is for me (U.S.)


----------



## ZeroZero

If I go there from UK, the full version is not available but the updates are. 

Seems imminent


----------



## zewolfx

if I remember correctly they will put the forum down for a few hours, it will be the sign


----------



## MarcelM

has there been special discounts in the past for upgrades when a new version of cubase gets released?
i got one 8.5 and one cubase 7 and wondered if the update would be more cheap than just now (could grab one for 169$ from ebay for cubase 7 to 8.5).


----------



## C-Wave

Heroix said:


> has there been special discounts in the past for upgrades when a new version of cubase gets released?
> i got one 8.5 and one cubase 7 and wondered if the update would be more cheap than just now (could grab one for 169$ from ebay for cubase 7 to 8.5).


I think you should't upgrade the version 7 copy as I believe the upgrade price to 9 should be the same as 8.5 .


----------



## MarcelM

C-Wave said:


> I think you should't upgrade the version 7 copy as I believe the upgrade price to 9 should be the same as 8.5 .



umm! i cannot really believe this, but maybe youre right and it would be a mistake to order the one from ebay now. its the last one left, so i might be too late in the end. wouldnt be fair if the upgrade from 7 is the same as from 8 somehow, but i would be happy about it


----------



## tokatila

NEU MixConsole History Funktion für ein flexibles Undo/ Redo

About time!

(http://shop.musix.ch/de/Steinberg-Cubase-9-Artist-GBDFIESPT.html)


----------



## Øivind

Seems like there is something going on: http://shop.musix.ch/de/Steinberg-Cubase-Pro-9-GBDFIESPT.html

edit: 
the videos tab links to: Cubase 9 - Feature Requests, Wants and Wishes 

so i dunno how accurate the page is ^^


----------



## Allegro

From the link provided by two of the members above.

"NEW sampler track included library with hundreds samples" Cubase Artist 9

I guess some of the rumors were true after all.


----------



## Allegro

I dont like to spam unless it's about Cubase Pro 9.

https://www.woodbrass.com/en-dz/steinberg-cubase-pro-9-p234330.html


----------



## jononotbono

I'm really not after more Steinberg samples. I want broken features to be fixed. I'm excited to see what they've been cooking up but if Asio Guard 2 isn't working with VEPro 6 properly, again, I'm going to be disappointed.

CPU spiking is a problem when running anything inside Cubase and not via VEPro.

Midi Channel routing is lost/forgotten when instrument tracks are disabled and enabled. And not all the time. It's random.

Generic Remotes for Lemur Deamon have their connections forgotten each time the computer restarts (only on Mac OSX). It's annoying.

The GUI on Mac is sluggish when zooming in and out. I only noticed this when moving from PC to Mac earlier this year. Perhaps it's my gtx960 GFX card but it was fine in my PC.

There are a few feature requests I have but just fixing the above would make me very happy.


----------



## Musicam

Only ten minutes 00.00 GMT, I believe :_)


----------



## MarcelM

Allegro said:


> I dont like to spam unless it's about Cubase Pro 9.
> 
> https://www.woodbrass.com/en-dz/steinberg-cubase-pro-9-p234330.html



Online : Available from 16/12/2016

so the release might be not today or even this week. ok possible that steinberg has it for sale earlier.


----------



## Musicam

Oh! I believe First the videos on the youtube Steinberg channel....


----------



## InLight-Tone

jononotbono said:


> I'm really not after more Steinberg samples. I want broken features to be fixed. I'm excited to see what they've been cooking up but if Asio Guard 2 isn't working with VEPro 6 properly, again, I'm going to be disappointed.
> 
> CPU spiking is a problem when running anything inside Cubase and not via VEPro.
> 
> Midi Channel routing is lost/forgotten when instrument tracks are disabled and enabled. And not all the time. It's random.
> 
> Generic Remotes for Lemur Deamon have their connections forgotten each time the computer restarts (only on Mac OSX). It's annoying.
> 
> The GUI on Mac is sluggish when zooming in and out. I only noticed this when moving from PC to Mac earlier this year. Perhaps it's my gtx960 GFX card but it was fine in my PC.
> 
> There are a few feature requests I have but just fixing the above would make me very happy.



Time to switch to PC


----------



## jononotbono

InLight-Tone said:


> Time to switch to PC



I already use a PC. And a Mac Pro. Why limit ones self to just one! I've had far less computer problems since using a Mac and OSX. The word "format" has become a thing of the past. And CPU spiking, has this been sorted on PC? I'll see what Cubase 9 is like but I am enjoying being on a Mac at the minute so will stick with it. Perhaps a Mac Pro 7,1 will be released sometime this year.


----------



## InLight-Tone

jononotbono said:


> I already use a PC. And a Mac Pro. Why limit ones self to just one! I've had far less computer problems since using a Mac and OSX. The word "format" has become a thing of the past. And CPU spiking, has this been sorted on PC? I'll see what Cubase 9 is like but I am enjoying being on a Mac at the minute so will stick with it. Perhaps a Mac Pro 7,1 will be released sometime this year.



It just seems to me that the majority of people having problems with Cubase are on Mac. I'm on Win 7 and I haven't re-formatted in 4 years but I know nothing about Mac's other than having spent a good many years tinkering in Linux wanting to take down Micro$oft but I gave that up...


----------



## jononotbono

There are plenty of people with problems using PCs. However, I think a lot of problems are from human error and choosing bad components, not updating specific drivers, using terrible audio interfaces. The list goes on. Anyway, this could be for another thread. Where is Cubase 9 then? It's Wednesday!


----------



## InLight-Tone

I know I'm chomping at the bit as they say!


----------



## phil_wc

jononotbono said:


> There are plenty of people with problems using PCs. However, I think a lot of problems are from human error and choosing bad components, not updating specific drivers, using terrible audio interfaces.


Yes it is, I switched to PC for 2 years now. I have worked with Mac for 6 years.
Comparing PC with Mac, PC is actually use more steps to do something, a bit more complex to use. But I'm happy with PC so far.


----------



## edwinkuipers

Heroix said:


> Online : Available from 16/12/2016
> 
> so the release might be not today or even this week. ok possible that steinberg has it for sale earlier.



That's how they usually do it, available for purchase only through the Steinberg site first, couple of days later you can buy it elsewhere.

Steinberg added some events in the Netherlands on their facebook page yesterday, starting today. So I think it will be released today, but we'll see.


----------



## Pixelee

Well crap. I bought the 8.5 update from 7.5 I already registered so does that mean I can't get a free update to 9?


----------



## kunst91

I've spoken with some beta testers, and they feel that Cubase 9 has some serious stability issues. I'm going to stick with 8.5 for a while


----------



## InLight-Tone

Let's see if Zimmer upgrades


----------



## URL

Raise your hand to not be a voluntary beta tester


----------



## garyhiebner

Gosh! I hope this gets released today. I don't know if my nerves and excitement can handle an extra few days.


----------



## vrocko

It is available at Sweetwater, also has new feature list.

http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/CubaseP9


----------



## Jdiggity1

MULTIPLE MARKER TRACKS!!!
MIXER UNDO!!!

I'm sold


----------



## ZeroZero

Pixelee said:


> Well crap. I bought the 8.5 update from 7.5 I already registered so does that mean I can't get a free update to 9?


*"Cubase 9 Upgrade Information*
*Cubase 8.5 users upgrade for free!*
Here's good news for existing users — if you purchased Cubase 8.5 Pro on or after 10/26/16, you're eligible to upgrade to Cubase Pro 9 for free. Call your Sweetwater Sales Engineer for upgrade information."


----------



## ZeroZero

Marker tracks have been around since C5, why is this new? A lot of the stuff they are bannering is old SE4, chord assistant... lets hope they have some secrets - I was hoping for expression maps overhaul and some efficiency improvements.


----------



## zeng

arrived? http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/CubaseP9


----------



## Whatisvalis

Extra plugin scanning on startup?


----------



## vrocko

Steinberg has a video up on the main site while it's down for the update.

https://www.steinberg.net/maintenance/


----------



## andreªs




----------



## vrocko

Finally an undo for the mixer along with a history section.


----------



## zeng

What about performance updates??


----------



## ZeroZero

I should love to know about the unflagged new features, particularly MIDI related. Please post what you discover.

Love the new piano scroll on the eq!

Love the new project bar (replaces the transport bar which always gets in the way)

Sampler track is easy and powerful.

Lower Zone also can also display the Key editor or any other editor


----------



## tokatila

History for mixer, even better than just undo, and fixed transport window. Gonna update immediately.


----------



## zeng

Sampler Track seems awesome!


----------



## BrightIdeas

Looking forward to updating! I've been on 6.5 for ages!! multiple marker tracks - so needed. Mixer undo - SO needed. Sampler track - this will save time for quick and simple manipulations, though I suspect it could never replace a full on sampler. I deserve the update!! Question is what's it going to run me to update from 6.5?


----------



## Pablocrespo

I rarely say this but if those are the only new features, I am a bit underwhelmed


----------



## danielb

I woke up this morning and ... youuuhhaouuouu


----------



## tokatila

Pablocrespo said:


> I rarely say this but if those are the only new features, I am a bit underwhelmed



However they seem to have implemented what most of the users wanted (from Steinberg Survey):

Here now the survey’s Top 5 requests:

1. Parameter undo/redo history for MixConsole
2. Enhanced window handling
3. Extend options to import tracks/channels in a project
4. Extend resizing possibilities for the rack zone
5. Basic sampler


----------



## BrightIdeas

Coming from 6.5 the improvements that were implemented as part of 7 through 8.5 make it worth while. Admittedly if I was already on 8.5 I might not be as enthused... as it stands, can't lie, I'm excited


----------



## kavinsky

I was hoping for a mono button inside "render in place", is it still stereo only for like 2 years?
no word on retina support
underwhelming as usual.

*still gonna update ha


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig

Sigh. Once again we get the typical half-baked and inflexible implementation of something that it seems all the competitors knows how to do right. Users have wanted dockable windows and panels, and then Steinberg - in typical fashion - gives us "The Lower Zone". It's a completely inflexible system that doesn't do a fraction of what a true docking window system would. Well, there's a silver lining: The launch video spends time boasting that it's SCALEABLE. Wow. A must buy.


----------



## Øivind

usb devices plug 'n play on windows \o/


----------



## Whatisvalis

The Sampler track could be promising - also export via markers mentioned at 5:30


----------



## Guy Rowland

tokatila said:


> However they seem to have implemented what most of the users wanted (from Steinberg Survey):
> 
> Here now the survey’s Top 5 requests:
> 
> 1. Parameter undo/redo history for MixConsole
> 2. Enhanced window handling
> 3. Extend options to import tracks/channels in a project
> 4. Extend resizing possibilities for the rack zone
> 5. Basic sampler



Yessss - worth revisiting this list, isn't it?

1 - done, looks excellent, especially if you can just undo one parameter in the list.
2 - very poor. As Rasmus says above. Totally useless for multi-screen users, where you use the height. Also concerned that some features (such as the sampler track) might require you to use the damn thing.
3 - no sign of this
4 - no sign of this (unbelievably)
5 - done.

So at best we can give them half marks on 5 features they said they'd do, never mind the countless smaller fixes and performance improvements most have been waiting for. Currently underwhelmed.


----------



## jonathanwright

I hope that the 'Lower Zone' mixer allows inserts and sends to be displayed above the faders, such as in Logic and Studio One.

I wonder if the sampler track allows the sampler to be opened and used as a regular VI, or it always has to be edited using the Lower Zone window?

I _really_ hope there's a long list of bug fixes in the version history.


----------



## Pablocrespo

Yeah, I hope that they have more things left unsaid 

No chunks, no "improved performance", no render in place enhancements, I hope they fixed vca bugs, expression maps, track disabling....

Heck, just good multiprocessor support would be nice....we will see if they concentrated in bug fixes and not nice features with this update.


----------



## ZeroZero

_"1 - done, looks excellent, especially if you can just undo one parameter in the list."_

I think this is just the undo features found on the Edit menu - this time mixer specific. There seems no way to name an A or B, or C comparison and save. I would not think its possible - technically to just undo one parameter. Hope I am wrong.


----------



## ZeroZero

This site gives a few more details - for those that have not seen, whilst we are sitting here waiting.... for the Steinberg site to recover. There does not seem to be a lot of big time changes

http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/CubaseP9


----------



## tokatila

Guy Rowland said:


> Yessss - worth revisiting this list, isn't it?
> 
> 1 - done, looks excellent, especially if you can just undo one parameter in the list.
> 2 - very poor. As Rasmus says above. Totally useless for multi-screen users, where you use the height. Also concerned that some features (such as the sampler track) might require you to use the damn thing.
> 3 - no sign of this
> 4 - no sign of this (unbelievably)
> 5 - done.
> 
> So at best we can give them half marks on 5 features they said they'd do, never mind the countless smaller fixes and performance improvements most have been waiting for. Currently underwhelmed.



2- Gotta agree, I was also expecting more, but my main gripe has always being a piano roll opening on the top of the project. I have been using multiple monitors previously but since I have only one big 4k display this is a huge improvement for me.

4- Didn't you notice three new hide buttons, one for rack.  Again while this thing was huge on FULL HD display, it's not as bad on 4k. Still, I think it's strange that they didn't include this.

Also just noticed for plug&play support for Windows USB devices. If works as advertised this is very good!


----------



## ZeroZero

*From Sweetwater: *

*Steinberg Cubase Pro 9 DAW Software Features:*

The most powerful Cubase yet [well it would be]
Full-featured for the most demanding music producer [hype]
Perfect for professional audio engineers, songwriters, composers, and conductors [hype]
Capable of recording audio in future-proof 32-bit/192kHz quality [rarely used, already possible]
Build 5.1 surround mixes for film and game scores [not new]
Detects tempos for beat quantization [not new]
Lower Zone lets you mix and edit from the Project window [new but what about dual monitors?]
Sampler Track sample editor creates loops and one-shots from any piece of audio [Interesting, but probably cannot layer]
Frequency is Steinberg's smoothest, most surgical EQ plug-in to date [we have Voxengo - is this better?]
10 Marker Tracks to organize each instrument section's entrances and cues [marker tracks and arranger tracks have been around for years, do we need ten? - could be useful]
Overhauled Maximizer and other plug-in GUIs speed up workflow [plugin improvements]
Plug-in Sentinel protects your system against invalid plug-ins [new]
Chord Assistant suggests chords for your verses, choruses, and bridges [this already exists]
Groove Agent SE 4 builds beats with lifelike drum kits and inspiring drum machines [this already exists]
VST Transit saves projects to the cloud[this already exists]
VST Connect SE 4 locates and enables users to collaborate on projects remotely [this already exists]
Integrates seamlessly with all Steinberg and most Yamaha hardware [hype]
Unlimited track count — limited only by your computer resources! [this already exists]
Supports up to 256 physical in and outs [this already exists]
8 virtual instruments and 64 VSTi slots to build textures inside the box [what = don't understand?]
74 audio FX plug-ins to mold and shape sounds to your will
3,030 included instrument sounds [ free patches are everywhere]

I will still buy... lets hope there is more to be said. I can understand that sweetwater and others would not get the full list before launch

Z


----------



## jononotbono

ZeroZero said:


> Marker tracks have been around since C5, why is this new? A lot of the stuff they are bannering is old SE4, chord assistant... lets hope they have some secrets - I was hoping for expression maps overhaul and some efficiency improvements.




Yes. 1 marker track has been available. Now we can have multiple marker tracks which has been something I have wanted since learning it is in Nuendo. I marker track for music and the second for foley and sfx. A very cool addition to Cubase.


----------



## tokatila




----------



## jononotbono

I can't wait to try this version out. They've yet again sucked me in with a couple of Features. Mixconsole Undo and Multiple Markers. Damn you Steinberg. Christmas time is gonna be a Template rebuild! Please, pretty please, fix Asio Guard 2 with VEPro!

Liking the sampler track. Looks fun. And side chaining into VST3 instruments? Very Cool.


----------



## ZeroZero

This " plug and play support for USB devices", seems interesting. I think it means I can plug in a controller any time and it will work - without a restart.

I hope this is right, it will be very welcome.


----------



## jononotbono

ZeroZero said:


> This " plug and play support for USB devices", seems interesting. I think it means I can plug in a controller any time and it will work - without a restart.
> 
> I hope this is right, it will be very welcome.



YES! Finally. Man, it's such a pain having to restart everything when you plug in a USB device. This is good news.


----------



## IoannisGutevas

It really amazes me how Steinberg can fix and implement so many amazing and complex features in Cubase but fails to understand that you have to make the simple things better first to enhance workflow. 

Still havent seen the midi track to be connected in its coresponding audio output in mixconsole or the automation of a midi track to be below the said midi track and NOT in the Rack instrument track automation. 

Anyway i hope these and some other basic important features are implemented just not yet announced cause Steinberg doesnt think they are "marketing important features".


----------



## kavinsky

ZeroZero said:


> This " plug and play support for USB devices", seems interesting. I think it means I can plug in a controller any time and it will work - without a restart.
> 
> I hope this is right, it will be very welcome.


Should have been adressed long time ago, but its surely welcome nevertheless.
I'm on windows and it was painful to restart huge templates when I forgot to turn on my controllers.


----------



## ZeroZero

IoannisGutevas said:


> It really amazes me how Steinberg can fix and implement so many amazing and complex features in Cubase but fails to understand that you have to make the simple things better first to enhance workflow.
> 
> Still havent seen the midi track to be connected in its coresponding audio output in mixconsole or the automation of a midi track to be below the said midi track and NOT in the Rack instrument track automation.
> 
> Anyway i hope these and some other basic important features are implemented just not yet announced cause Steinberg doesnt think they are "marketing important features".



I think your point is well made. If Steinberg listed features like the above as it's new improvements, the average user would go "Wot|?" and probably be underwhelmed. Let's hope for more under the hood. 

I do hope for expression map overhaul.


----------



## kavinsky

IoannisGutevas said:


> Still havent seen the midi track to be connected in its coresponding audio output in mixconsole or the automation of a midi track to be below the said midi track and NOT in the Rack instrument track automation.


why on earth are you still using rack instruments?
life been so much easier with instrument tracks for like the last 4 years


----------



## jononotbono

kavinsky said:


> why on earth are you still using rack instruments?
> life been so much easier with instrument tracks for like the last 4 years



Because some of us use VEPro.


----------



## IoannisGutevas

kavinsky said:


> why on earth are you still using rack instruments?
> life been so much easier with instrument track for like the last 4 years



PC resources efficiency and like jononotbono said, you cant connect Instrument Tracks with VEPro.


----------



## ZeroZero

jononotbono, 

If you do a rebuild consider putting Vepro aside - run some tests, it works well - IMO.


----------



## jononotbono

ZeroZero said:


> jononotbono,
> 
> If you do a rebuild consider putting Vepro aside - run some tests, it works well - IMO.



But then I can't use my PC Slave.


----------



## jononotbono

And having access to a massive amount of RAM and more Cores is more important than having things running neatly in Cubase. VEPro 6 is an amazing bit of Software and allows me to work well. I am going to build a 2nd Slave next year so have to use VEPro.


----------



## Pablocrespo

I watched a review video in youtube. More and more disappointed.


----------



## andreªs

IoannisGutevas said:


> PC resources efficiency and like jononotbono said, you cant connect Instrument Tracks with VEPro.



I hope they did something about it. In Pro Tools instrument tracks have been working with VEPro for ages...


----------



## ZeroZero

jononotbono said:


> And having access to a massive amount of RAM and more Cores is more important than having things running neatly in Cubase. VEPro 6 is an amazing bit of Software and allows me to work well. I am going to build a 2nd Slave next year so have to use VEPro.


Understood, there seems to be no news about an ethernet slave connection from Steinberg. You can of course get 128 gig of RAM into the best machines, but the CPU might have a cardiac arrest - not sure. 

Question: Do I wait by my DAW for this update or do I get on with real life? 

Answer: wait by the DAW.


----------



## jononotbono

You can connect Instrument tracks in Vepro but you must use Midi Tracks with the one Instrument track. And upon Disabling and Enable an Instrument track, the Midi tracks forget their routing in Cubase. So it's pointless (at the minute). If I wasn't using a Slave PC I would still use VEPro 6. It has so many great features (and for another thread - again) and hosting VIs outside of Cubase is way more stable for me. Anyway, I digress...

Anyone know of what time Cubase Pro 9 is being released? I've got that Christmas Morning "have I been a good boy for Santa feeling?"


----------



## Whatisvalis

I get the frustrations with Rack instruments and MIDI tracks, but I doubt it's possible to have a solution. If you're using balanced templates and VE Pro you shouldn't need to touch the audio track - I would imagine you have multiple instruments summed to VE Pro buss, so automating those becomes more of a traditional mixing approach at the end of arranging. 

Track visibility is by far Cubase's most powerful feature when it comes to organisation.


----------



## CACKLAND

New updates, plugins & virtual instruments are something that will always get us 'creatives' excited


----------



## jononotbono

Definitely. I can't wait to combine Cubase's Track Visibility features with an iPad Lemur template. I'm going to buy Arts Unmuted Metagrid for now as it's only $15 and looks pretty good. Just until I have a bit of downtime to design my own.


----------



## ZeroZero

An interesting topical thought. Before installing Cubase, are there important housekeeping task - like saving your prefs...etc...

I am never quite sure what get's ported and what does not. For example, if you set up a preset in a VST/Plugin does this get ported? What may get lost?

Z


----------



## garyhiebner

Pablocrespo said:


> I watched a review video in youtube. More and more disappointed.


Give us a link to the review video. Keen to see what it looks like


----------



## jonathanwright

I found this one..


----------



## CACKLAND

ZeroZero said:


> An interesting thought. Before installing Cubase, are there important housekeeping task - like saving your prefs...etc...
> 
> I am never quite sure what get's ported and what does not. For example, if you set up a preset in a VST/Plugin does this get ported? What may get lost?
> 
> Z



Zero, I always save a copy of the following:

1) Generic Remote (Multiple)
2) Key Commands
3) Logical Editor (Custom)


----------



## tokatila

Review video here: 


And the rack is resizable! Hallelujah!


----------



## jononotbono

ZeroZero said:


> An interesting topical thought. Before installing Cubase, are there important housekeeping task - like saving your prefs...etc...
> 
> I am never quite sure what get's ported and what does not. For example, if you set up a preset in a VST/Plugin does this get ported? What may get lost?
> 
> Z



It's always been my impression that with every new version, it requires a template rebuild (including all prefs etc) and starting from scratch each time to ensure stability? Would love to know if this isn't true as it takes quite a lot of time.


----------



## IFM

jononotbono said:


> Because some of us use VEPro.


Absolutely you can. Just run an instance per instrument and utilize channels for the articulations. Then just have a MAP to change channels. You will get a lot more milage out of it with ASIO guard.


----------



## Musicam

Can I upgrade today?


----------



## IFM

No mentions of and improvements on the Mac side. I guess we'll have to wait on user reports.


----------



## zeng

what about GUI speed? Scrolling mixer with lots of tracks or editing midi velocity etc was slow on C8.5 even if you have a high end PC with high end video card.


----------



## ZeroZero

jononotbono said:


> It's always been my impression that with every new version, it requires a template rebuild (including all prefs etc) and starting from scratch each time to ensure stability? Would love to know if this isn't true as it takes quite a lot of time.


Well I suppose it depends, but I never do this here (since Cubase VST). As advised above, try going to all your prefs, key commands, etc, and ensuring that any tweaks have been saved, then import your template and load the presets. I think this should work, but I don't know your system


----------



## J-M

Nice features for peasants like me who work on a small screen. :D Going to wait before upgrading, though...things might not work so smoothly in the beginning.


----------



## Musicam

Available now?


----------



## Øivind

Musicam said:


> Available now?



https://www.steinberg.net is still in maintenance mode, i am guessing it will be very soon.


----------



## ZeroZero

Musicam said:


> Available now?



No, least not on Steinberg UK , but might be any minute now.


----------



## Whatisvalis

Has the upgrade price been mentioned?


----------



## garyhiebner

oivind_rosvold said:


> https://www.steinberg.net is still in maintenance mode, i am guessing it will be very soon.


The anticipation is killing me!


----------



## CACKLAND

garyhiebner said:


> The anticipation is killing me!



Surely not...

Are you okay?


----------



## ZeroZero

I hear upgrade is £149 UK


----------



## zeng

ZeroZero said:


> I hear upgrade is £149 UK


from 8.5?? isn't that too much? I was expecting €99


----------



## Musicam

99$? I prefer 80$, I believe its a normal price for upgrade... Almost 100$?


----------



## ZeroZero

I can't verify this, it's just what I heard.

Z


----------



## zolhof

When 8 got released, it was €99 from 7.5 and €149 from 7.


----------



## Musicam

Now available friends?


----------



## ZeroZero




----------



## Fab

Watching the review video posted here...for my purposes and likely a few others I think the mix console undo history can only be a good thing. How many times I have mistakenly dragged a fader!

I think floaty windows still my preference though..feels more free. Though Im sure it will be useful for quick edits to have an 'all in one' view


----------



## zolhof

Not really impressed, it's the same old same old with some nice workflow improvements, even if most of them are a direct copy+paste of Studio One haha Particularly loved the resizable lower zone and mix history (about time, I mean, 2017 right?).

Looking forward for the full release notes, hopefully we'll get more significant under the hood improvements, imho those are the real treat.


----------



## MarcelM

i dont get why the full web page has to be taken down for the release. i mean it just takes seconds to change to the new stuff. no need to take it down all.


----------



## ZeroZero

*Steinberg has just uploaded a slew of new videos for C9 this should keep us busy whilst we wait!*


----------



## Musicam

This a video, powefull and shortly. Amazing! Not videos of Dorico...


----------



## Musicam

NOW! HERE WE GO! AMAZING!


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer

Their site is live now, going to upgrade and download immediately.

Upgrade costs €99 from 8.5 and €199 from 8.0


----------



## jonathanwright

So, I have to switch between views to see inserts in the lower zone? Bit of a workflow killer.

The sampler track only allows one sample, no layering?


----------



## ZeroZero

it's here!


----------



## jonathanwright

£80 for UK 8.5 upgrade.


----------



## ZeroZero

I started a new thread, for those that discover new features (this thread having a lot of extraneous stuff). I hope you guys contribute!  Two minutes to download here. I think the low price reflects a comparitively minor update - but still a good one! ENJOY!
http://vi-control.net/community/threads/cubase-9-hidden-new-features.57968/


----------



## jononotbono

IFM said:


> Absolutely you can. Just run an instance per instrument and utilize channels for the articulations. Then just have a MAP to change channels. You will get a lot more milage out of it with ASIO guard.



Definitely. I actually wasn't saying you can't use Instrument tracks. Quite the opposite.

Curiously, I read that it's better to have less Tabs in VEPro. I did actually try out building a template where I used 1 Instrument track per Sample Library which results in a lot of VEPro Tabs but it allowed me to Disable each instrument Track and they would appear in the Mixconsole as and when I wanted/needed them. Then I realised Midi routing isn't remembered and this seriously urinated on my Bonfire. Is it a Bad thing having many VEPro tabs? I've read the manual so many times but it's just vague at best. And it recommends Racks. 

I just checked Steinberg again. Man, why do I get so excited by this stuff. Turned into such a geek these days.


----------



## jonathanwright

Crikey, there's an update already.


----------



## Pablocrespo

Is there any way to learn what has been fixed from 8.5.2? 
I can only see 9.0.1 fixes


----------



## ZeroZero

BTW say yes to the scan for updates we are already on build 9.0.1


----------



## holywilly

Just bought it. Wondering the Mac version work with OS X 10.10 or not, the system requirement says both El Capitan and Sierra?


----------



## ZeroZero

Tip: Ensure you run the shortcut for Cubase in Adminstrator Mode, or some VSTs (Vepro and NI B4 here) may get blacklisted


----------



## jamwerks

Totally amazed by how few new features there are. Don't see how this could have occupied all the Cubase team for a whole year. Some of the new features must have been really time consuming to implement.

I was really hoping for a totally new gui like Wavelab 9. The present gui is starting to really look out of date.

And after almost 4 years of developing Dorico, nothing new in the Score editor in C9?


----------



## InLight-Tone

jononotbono said:


> You can connect Instrument tracks in Vepro but you must use Midi Tracks with the one Instrument track. And upon Disabling and Enable an Instrument track, the Midi tracks forget their routing in Cubase. So it's pointless (at the minute). If I wasn't using a Slave PC I would still use VEPro 6. It has so many great features (and for another thread - again) and hosting VIs outside of Cubase is way more stable for me. Anyway, I digress...
> 
> Anyone know of what time Cubase Pro 9 is being released? I've got that Christmas Morning "have I been a good boy for Santa feeling?"


No Bono you use one instrument track and NO midi tracks. No multi-timbral routing. The instrument tracks do not forget their routing. That's the point of the disabled track template in that you don't need all these extra midi tracks, VEPro audio tracks and all the rest complicating your setup. With the new fast m.2 PCIE drives, just turn on the track and go, no slaves needed. 1000+ track templates no problem.


----------



## Musicam

I like history mode in mix console! Amazing!


----------



## AR

Has Steinberg still the Grace period offer?


----------



## khollister

jamwerks said:


> Totally amazed by how few new features there are. Don't see how this could have occupied all the Cubase team for a whole year. Some of the new features must have been really time consuming to implement.
> 
> I was really hoping for a totally new gui like Wavelab 9. The present gui is starting to really look out of date.
> 
> And after almost 4 years of developing Dorico, nothing new in the Score editor in C9?



No kidding - I'm rather disappointed myself based on what's advertised. Downloading the update now (have a grace period update from 8.5 since I'm a recent Cubase convert from LPX) so I guess I'll find out what else is tweaked.

I was hoping for a GUI do-over but the Lower Zone business will at least solve my biggest UI issues for now.


----------



## patrick76

zolhof said:


> hopefully we'll get more significant under the hood improvements, imho those are the real treat.


Hoping the same!


----------



## InLight-Tone

Pound those servers boys!...


----------



## jonathanwright

People will probably get fed up of me saying this, but the decision to place the fader, inserts and sends in different views, without the the _option_ to view all of them in the window at once, baffles me.

As soon as I opened the MIDI Editor I needed to expand the window upwards to see all the data and CC lanes, which is absolutely fine, however when I return to the MixConsole the faders are enormous, there would _easily_ be space there to fit inserts and sends.

AFAIK there is no volume level feedback in the Insert and Send views either.

The Sampler track could be a reasonably simple way of playing with individual audio files, but is quite limited.

And it still doesn't respond to touch gestures for zooming, as Logic and Studio One already do.


----------



## URL

1 upgrade copy in my download box.


----------



## khollister

AR said:


> Has Steinberg still the Grace period offer?


Yes - I activated an 8.5 license I got on sale a couple weeks ago and got a 9 license token on my eLicenser after running maintenance.


----------



## Whatisvalis

InLight-Tone said:


> No Bono you use one instrument track and NO midi tracks. No multi-timbral routing. The instrument tracks do not forget their routing. That's the point of the disabled track template in that you don't need all these extra midi tracks, VEPro audio tracks and all the rest complicating your setup. With the new fast m.2 PCIE drives, just turn on the track and go, no slaves needed. 1000+ track templates no problem.



This is great in theory, but a lot of users suffer from crippling ASIO spikes unless Kontakt is hosted outside Cubase.


----------



## InLight-Tone

Whatisvalis said:


> This is great in theory, but a lot of users suffer from crippling ASIO spikes unless Kontakt is hosted outside Cubase.


That's what I hear, but I personally haven't experienced it. Are you on Mac? I love this setup and I'm still using platter drives...


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau

Did someone find how NOT to open the MIDI editor in the Lower Zone by default ?


----------



## jononotbono

Whatisvalis said:


> This is great in theory, but a lot of users suffer from crippling ASIO spikes unless Kontakt is hosted outside Cubase.



Exactly. Exactly this.


----------



## Whatisvalis

I do wonder what the Alpha and Beta testers are able to contribute when you see some of the design decisions. Steinberg really need an open test platform like Ableton run, it's hard enough just communicating existing bugs.


----------



## URL

OH isn't this all very exiting with new software- I feel like a child on christmas day


----------



## InLight-Tone

God I'm upgrading just for the new transport bar and window dock. Now I need a big 4K monitor to go with it...


----------



## jononotbono

InLight-Tone said:


> No Bono you use one instrument track and NO midi tracks. No multi-timbral routing. The instrument tracks do not forget their routing. That's the point of the disabled track template in that you don't need all these extra midi tracks, VEPro audio tracks and all the rest complicating your setup. With the new fast m.2 PCIE drives, just turn on the track and go, no slaves needed. 1000+ track templates no problem.



This is for a different thread. I am aware of just having instruments hosted in Kontakt in Cubase and disabling them all. I am aware how to set up templates with and without VEPro but it's USELESS when your computer CPU spikes without the buffer being with ridiculous latency. There are pros and cons to a disabled template without VEPro but how are those save times? Slow as hell. Not in VEPro. How do you deal with your piece getting so dense in orchestration that you choke your computer? Just have another computer. Can't do that with a disabled Cubase template. The immediacy and speed of VEPro is great for me. Each to their own of course but I just can't seem to use Cubase on my Mac Pro 5,1 without the CPU going insane. It's unusable like that for me. VEPro was the solution. Hopefully Cubase Pro 9 is more stable.


----------



## URL

Maybe there is a change for some plugins that have heavy load as Instrument track as Omnisphere which I host outside in VEP pro for reduce the heavy load...well

Everyone stop download -it takes ages for me to download...


----------



## scherzo

whitewasteland said:


> Did someone find how NOT to open the MIDI editor in the Lower Zone by default ?



Go to Preferences -> Editors to set up the default behavior. 

There's also some new key commands you can try for explicitly opening various editors in the lower pane or as separate windows.


----------



## Tatu

Hmm.. that lower zone looks like a poor mans version of what Logic Pro X has always had (and what in LPX actually works now).

Not sure if this is worth upgrading yet, just to get some improved looks/modes for stock plugins..
EDIT: And to pay for that... jesus..


----------



## luke_7

PERFORMANCE on mac better ?


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau

scherzo said:


> Go to Preferences -> Editors to set up the default behavior.
> 
> There's also some new key commands you can try for explicitly opening various editors in the lower pane or as separate windows.



Thanks !


----------



## michal

holywilly said:


> Just bought it. Wondering the Mac version work with OS X 10.10 or not, the system requirement says both El Capitan and Sierra?


Wondering the same, I don't really feel like upgrading to El Capitan or Sierra just because of C9. Will you please let us know how it works with Yosemite? Thanks!


----------



## jonathanwright

Unless I'm missing something, there are no routing options in the Lower Zone MixConsole?

So can I can create a group track in the Lower Zone, but I then have to open the MixConsole window to route tracks to it?


----------



## Whatisvalis

InLight-Tone said:


> That's what I hear, but I personally haven't experienced it. Are you on Mac? I love this setup and I'm still using platter drives...



I'm on a MacBook Pro - personally I think it's something to do with Nvidia cards.


----------



## pixel

jonathanwright said:


> People will probably get fed up of me saying this, but the decision to place the fader, inserts and sends in different views, without the the _option_ to view all of them in the window at once, baffles me.



There is an option like this. It's called Mixer Window


----------



## jonathanwright

pixel said:


> There is an option like this. It's called Mixer Window



Then why bother with developing the Lower Zone MixConsole at all? 

The whole point of it is to have access to the MixConsole in one window, if you have to open another window to get to certain functionality (especially something as basic as routing), it's next to useless.


----------



## URL

Lower Zone MixConsole for laptop user...


----------



## IFM

luke_7 said:


> PERFORMANCE on mac better ?


That's what I am curious about. I'm a bit of a geek about these things...running LPX and Cubase occasionally.


----------



## jonathanwright

URL said:


> Lower Zone MixConsole for laptop user...



Exactly, so the laptop user _still_ has to open the main MixConsole window to access routing?


----------



## MarcelM

my honest opinion? upgrade is too expensive and not really worth it. i doubt it will perform much better, so i just stick with 8.5 and probably grab it when they have a sale on upgrades.


----------



## URL

I don't know Im still downloading the damn thing-but I guess thats what they had in mind...


----------



## pixel

jonathanwright said:


> Then why bother with developing the Lower Zone MixConsole at all?
> 
> The whole point of it is to have access to the MixConsole in one window, if you have to open another window to get to certain functionality (especially something as basic as routing), it's next to useless.



But how you want to keep all of this on tiny laptop monitor? All mixer sections + project window at once. Sections would have to be really tiny in such situation.
IMO this new Lower Zone is really cool and useful but I don't have any problems with opening MixConsole window at all


----------



## jonathanwright

It looks the LZ MixConsole also doesn't obey zone preferences (I always keep my group bus tracks to the right).

It just a bit frustrating really, all they had to do was look at the Logic/Studio One implementation and pick the best bits. Maybe it's a limitation from their code, I've no idea.

Oh well.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

Pretty lousy update for media composers...


----------



## jonathanwright

pixel said:


> But how you want to keep all of this on tiny laptop monitor? All mixer sections + project window at once. Sections would have to be really tiny in such situation.
> IMO this new Lower Zone is really cool and useful but I don't have any problems with opening MixConsole window at all



Logic and S1 both manage it perfectly well without them being tiny, with options on what you do and don't display.

I guess it's just a case of them allowing the option to display what you need, depending on your screen size.


----------



## Musicam

Heroix said:


> my honest opinion? upgrade is too expensive and not really worth it. i doubt it will perform much better, so i just stick with 8.5 and probably grab it when they have a sale on upgrades.


I agree with you.


----------



## Niel

Well, I don't see any reason, why should I upgrade my Cubase 8.5.


----------



## Nuno

The new Maximizer and the Frequency EQ plugins are pretty nice!


----------



## jamwerks

This really looks like 8.6, or even just 8.5.3.

Given what Steinberg has been able to do in the past, this update just doesn't make any sense. Only explanation I can think of, is upon Apple's dropping Windows support for QuickTime, Steinberg would have had to pull lots of people from the team to work on the new video solution.

I was expecting much more...


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau

Quite disappointed as well. Don't like the Lower Zone (maybe useful on reaaaaally big screens, but I'm working either on a laptop or a very-wide-but-not-that-tall monitor), the Sampler Track doesn't interest me either.

What didn't work on 8.5 for Disabled tracks, track archives, proper routing recall, etc... still doesn't, at least it looks so.

As far as I'm concerned I feel I just bought a 80€ Transport Bar.

Oh no, the Undo/Redo in the Mixconsole is really great !

Meh.


----------



## garyhiebner

Is the update 100 Euros from 8.5 to 9? Didn't it used to be 50 Euros for a .5 update?


----------



## Musicam

The reason of upgrading is big features, here there are interesting features but not big features 99$ for upgrading is a lot expensive, expensive in my opinion.


----------



## URL

As they say 2 years until next Cubase upgrade... in between bugg fix...


----------



## MarcelM

people on facebook are kinda bashing this update and i think they are right. this kind of thing should have been free or quite cheap for 8.5 users. i mean have a look what presonus does for studio one and then have a look what steinberg is charging every year. doesnt seem to be quite right.


----------



## Cecco

This seems to be useful


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig

I've been waiting for an excuse to jump ship from this abusive relationship I've had with Steinberg. This update seems to be my cue. It pretty much confirms my creeping suspicion that Steinberg isn't gonna change course, but will continue with meager yearly updates that bundle over-hyped but less than useful features with poorly implemented workflow "enhancements". For this to change, it would take Steinberg to actually realize that they suck at user interaction design, and I'm not holding my breath waiting for that.


----------



## Pablocrespo

whitewasteland said:


> What didn't work on 8.5 for Disabled tracks, track archives, proper routing recall, etc... still doesn't, at least it looks so.
> 
> Meh.



Have you tested those on 9? Is there no hope of those issues being fixed?


----------



## mac88104

Ok so they haven't solve this disabled tracks routing bug. This update is almost pointless for media composers. I am thinking about saying bye bye to Steinberg. Do you know Any other daw able to manage perfectly the disabling track function, I mean keeping well the kontakt midi routing with midi tracks ?


----------



## catsass

I am looking forward to feedback from users who have actually taken the plunge and are using the software.


----------



## Consona

After having more and more problems with Cubase; crushes, losing plugins from a database and not being able to put them back, needs of several reinstalls without actually solving anything, etc., and after seeing what other DAWs offer, I'm migrating. I've missed the great Studio One deal this Black friday sale but I think I'll go with FL Studio, it has a lot of excellent features and plugins and *LIFETIME FREE UPDATES! *


----------



## Voider

Lol, mixer history as "new feature" you have to pay for.. welcome to the future :D


----------



## ZeroZero

jonathanwright said:


> Unless I'm missing something, there are no routing options in the Lower Zone MixConsole?
> 
> So can I can create a group track in the Lower Zone, but I then have to open the MixConsole window to route tracks to it?



I have not checked but I think you can view the routing look at the bottom somewhere, I am not by the DAW.


----------



## Jaap

Works smooth so far. No problem with loading up my big template. Every routing still there, no problems with disabling/enabling tracks, the fix that came with the routing (no midi input issue and not loading expression maps) is still working. In other words. It works here. I love the new working window. I am working on one big screen since recently and navigating easily between the editor, mix window is a bless. Just this thing was already for me worth the update. I love that I am rid of that floating transport thing and that its at a steady place at the bottom.
Only minor weird thing is that it blacklisted my PLAY vst, but easily fixed by removing it from the blacklist in the plugin manager. 
So far I am happy with it and it speeds up the workflow. Can't comment yet on anything else beside that I like the sample track feature as well. Just tested it very quickly and I can forsee some good practical use of it.


----------



## kavinsky

On a second though I think I'm going to pass on this one for a while until proven otherwise.

No quicktime replacement
No mono option in render in place
No retina support
No fixes for the 'minor' issues that been there forever (disabled tracks/track import/routing etc)

Just a bunch of pretty useless "new" features, like a year ago, and a year before that.

I realize that sooner or later I will have to update,
doesn't feel right that I'm obligated to pay for this.

And it's supposed to be a big update, it's a new version of cubase after all. 
Bummer


----------



## J-M

kavinsky said:


> On a second though I think I'm going to pass on this one for a while until proven otherwise.
> 
> No quicktime replacement
> No mono option in render in place
> No retina support
> No fixes for the 'minor' issues that been there forever (disabled tracks/track import/routing etc)
> 
> Just a bunch of pretty useless "new" features, like a year ago, and a year before that.



I'd be happy to get rid of the floating transport window...but I ain't paying 99 euros for that.


----------



## ZeroZero

At a first guestimate, and loving Cubase in general. This update is not much to sing about. There are certainly no killer features ,well maybe the mixer undo - which is poorly implemented (why can't you save instances of view) it's just the undo history you find on the edit tab - this time for windows. And NO update for expression maps - even though Dorico has something.

Z


----------



## jononotbono

So, so far 1 person has said Midi ROuting is not remember when an Instrument track is Enable (from being disabled) and 1 person is saying the opposite. The internet is so confusing.


----------



## tokatila

jononotbono said:


> So, so far 1 person has said Midi ROuting is not remember when an Instrument track is Enable (from being disabled) and 1 person is saying the opposite. The internet is so confusing.



Routing works perfectly with enable/disable function. Really digging this update (on a single 4k monitor that is).


----------



## benatural

Sampler track looks very useful, especially for sound design. Lower Zones is a good start for window management, would like to see a fully dockable solution eventually. Mixer undo... FINALLY yes thank you Steinberg. No longer will accidentally clicking on a fader fill my heart with dread. Plugin sentinal is a cool sounding idea by showing the blacklist in the editor, though I hope Steinberg maybe goes into more depth as to what actually causes a plugin to blacklist.  Multiple markers had been in Nuendo for a while, but it is a useful thing.

Now the wait for Nuendo 8. Hoping for better Game Audio Connect. v1 was great but has some workflow issues.


----------



## tack

mac88104 said:


> Any other daw able to manage perfectly the disabling track function, I mean keeping well the kontakt midi routing with midi tracks ?


Reaper does just fine at this. But out of the box Reaper is pretty frustrating to use for MIDI. Customizeable as all hell though (which is why I use it), but it does make you work for it.


----------



## jononotbono

Can anyone say whether Asio Guard 2 and VEPro are now working properly?


----------



## IvanP

So...no midi click improvement (as in choose 12/8 in 4 clicks and dotted 4th, or 7/8 in 2-2-3) and no score enhancement or Dorico Integration. 

Honestly...is Steinberg even listening to the huge (and growing) amount of film composers and orchestrators out there? ! 

We been asking this for ages! 

C8 was a step forward MAINLY for Hipsters music producers (chord pads yeah!)...but still no improvement for film music related stuff, year after year. 

Steinberg, you can do SO much better than that...


----------



## mac88104

Routing does not work in 8.5. When you disable an instrument track, its slot goes at the end of the line when you re activate it and the midi tracks are orphan. I mean the midi tracks that were connected to the instrument track are orphan. I haven't download and test this on C9 but I am afraid that nothing has been solved.


----------



## jononotbono

tokatila said:


> Routing works perfectly with enable/disable function. Really digging this update (on a single 4k monitor that is).



Really? This is fantastic news!


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer

Ok, so for me at first this update was not smooth sailing. For a reason I can't quite figure out, eLicenser started throwing errors at me every few minutes. In the space of 30 minutes Cubase crashed several times, clearly in connection to the eLicenser errors. Worth noting - I had the most recent update for LCC installed, did that just the other day.

Running maintenance in LCC failed, but worked with the same USB key on a separate PC.
What stopped the errors was a complete re-install of eLicense Control Center. Now everything seems stable.

I'm on Win 10. ASIO performance seems exactly the same as C8.5. I think the program boots a bit quicker, but the difference is marginal.
My 600 track VEPRO template loaded without a hitch and seems to be performing exactly as well as it did on C8.5.

Interestingly - all the VST2 versions of Izotope plugins got blacklisted and can not be reactivated. Doesn't really matter to me, as I am using their VST3 counterparts.

Other random thoughts:
* MIDI editor colours... ughh.. CC lanes are dark gray on a darker gray background. Try using these default colours in a brightly lit environment..
* I used to work in Logic until 2010, so the Lower Zone feels like a boiled down version of what Logic has. Will be useful in some scenarios, for sure.
* Expression Map setup - I was really hoping to see this upgraded to what we saw in the Dorico video. No such luck. I rely on 150+ expression maps for my template, and I think this area of Cubase is seriously lagging behind in terms of development.
* Mixer undo history - really happy to finally have this available, I'm quite prone to accidentally catching a fader or changing something else in the mixer.
* Multiple marker tracks - I know these will be very useful for me personally, got to keep track of lots of things in films..

Bottom line - I really hope that a x.1 update is not far and brings us both the Expression Map overhaul from Dorico and a new video engine...


----------



## jononotbono

IvanP said:


> So...no midi click improvement (as in choose 12/8 in 4 clicks and dotted 4th, or 7/8 in 2-2-3) and no score enhancement or Dorico Integration.
> 
> Honestly...is Steinberg even listening to the huge (and growing) amount of film composers and orchestrators out there? !
> 
> We been asking this for ages!
> 
> C8 was a step forward MAINLY for Hipsters music producers (chord pads yeah!)...but still no improvement for film music related stuff, year after year.
> 
> Steinberg, you can do SO much better than that...



I'm pretty sure Hans Zimmer scrapes on by from year to year!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

kavinsky said:


> Just a bunch of pretty useless "new" features, like a year ago, and a year before that.


I have to disagree with you: the "import tracks from project" 8.5 feature was great and super useful...


----------



## catsass

Mihkel Zilmer said:


> Interestingly - all the VST2 versions of Izotope plugins got blacklisted and can not be reactivated.


I'd like to know the specific criteria "Plugin Sentinel" uses to determine whether or not a plugin should be blacklisted. Is it simply a 32/64 bit determination? If that is the case, I don't need a "Sentinel" to inform me of this.

Additionally, it would certainly be a kick in the pants to have a newly purchased and expensive plugin (or simply a frequently used favorite) blacklisted for reasons unknown.


----------



## Øivind

Mihkel Zilmer said:


> Other random thoughts:
> * MIDI editor colours... ughh.. CC lanes are dark gray on a darker gray background. Try using these default colors in a brightly lit environment...



Yeah, this one was horrible, especially if you are showing the expression map articulations, they all have a solid white line underneath them and the font color is hard to read. Luckly you can switch back to the previous color scheme in the preferences -> colors -> editors -> and untick Follow Project Colors.. or something. 

The betatesters have not done their job on this one :( 

Lower zone needs a 4k monitor if you are gonna use it for midi editing, it' cant even display all my expression map articulations. 

So far, i am not impressed with the update, and i am feeling a bit of regret.


----------



## kavinsky

Patrick de Caumette said:


> I have to disagree with you: the "import tracks from project" 8.5 feature was great and super useful...


sure, there are a lot of useful improvements. 
I just have a feeling they are getting thinner and thinner each year.


----------



## zolhof

Jaap said:


> I love the new working window. I am working on one big screen since recently and navigating easily between the editor, mix window is a bless. Just this thing was already for me worth the update.



That's so nice to read. I'm in the same boat, one big 4K screen and 8.5 feels like it's not using the extra room efficiently.

My personal experience with Cubase is that it came to a point that it does everything I need and I don't really expect a new miraculous feature to improve my music. It's nice to be surprised with stuff I didn't even know I needed, but that's not what I expect with new releases. For me, at least, it's all about workflow, bug fixes and real performance improvements. Should we be charged $100 for that? It's questionable, especially in a competitive market with options like S1 and Reaper.


----------



## URL

Cub 9 is not as hard on the cpu as 8.5- got more cpu performance left in 9, some some plugs don't load in 9 Ozone V7-5, find a bug already...try out some more.
Oh Im in Yosemite It works except for plug that not loaded...not tried win yet.

I must say I really like 9 and the new future chord pad is so cool!


----------



## Symfoniq

zolhof said:


> That's so nice to read. I'm in the same boat, one big 4K screen and 8.5 feels like it's not using the extra room efficiently.
> 
> My personal experience with Cubase is that it came to a point that it does everything I need and I don't really expect a new miraculous feature to improve my music. It's nice to be surprised with stuff I didn't even know I needed, but that's not what I expect with new releases. For me, at least, it's all about workflow, bug fixes and real performance improvements. Should we be charged $100 for that? It's questionable, especially in a competitive market with options like S1 and Reaper.



I like the new features in Cubase 9, but the main thing that's forcing me to evaluate other DAWs is the eLicenser. I have lots of stuff that uses an eLicenser or iLok, but none of those things ever make it onto my laptop. I will not use a dongle on the road, especially when companies like VSL have such draconian policies regarding lost or stolen dongles. I may have to bite the bullet and eliminate dongles from my desktop workstation, too, in the interests of a consistent workflow both at my desk and on the road.


----------



## khollister

tokatila said:


> Routing works perfectly with enable/disable function. Really digging this update (on a single 4k monitor that is).



Not here it doesn't. 9.0.1 on Mac OS X Sierra. Tried the following simple test:

Create two VEP instances on my slave, each instance with 2 instruments, MIDI ch 1 & 2 (4 instruments total)
Create instrument track in Cubase, connect to VEP 1, ch 1
Create MIDI track, route to VEP 1, MIDI ch 2
Repeat 2 & 4 for second VEP instance
disable and re-enable VEP 1 instrument track
The MIDI track for VEP 1/ch 2 is now orphaned.


----------



## jules

Musicam said:


> The reason of upgrading is big features, here there are interesting features but not big features 99$ for upgrading is a lot expensive, expensive in my opinion.


One can't spend time on fixing problems and developing new features, and fixing problems was higher on the priority list. And 99 euros is not a big deal, it's less than 10 euros a month...


----------



## mac88104

Ok thanks khollister for the test. So it effectively still doesn't work in C9. This 99$ upgrade doesn't solve an old and important bug. Maybe Cubase is now just designed for rock bands using 10 tracks.


----------



## jononotbono

khollister said:


> Not here it doesn't. 9.0.1 on Mac OS X Sierra. Tried the following simple test:
> 
> Create two VEP instances on my slave, each instance with 2 instruments, MIDI ch 1 & 2 (4 instruments total)
> Create instrument track in Cubase, connect to VEP 1, ch 1
> Create MIDI track, route to VEP 1, MIDI ch 2
> Repeat 2 & 4 for second VEP instance
> disable and re-enable VEP 1 instrument track
> The MIDI track for VEP 1/ch 2 is now orphaned.



Really? For goodness sake. 

Have you tried this completely from a bare template Project. With no carried on Prefs etc?


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira

khollister said:


> Not here it doesn't. 9.0.1 on Mac OS X Sierra.



you guys should stop using such a terrible operating system...


----------



## Musicam

jules said:


> One can't spend time on fixing problems and developing new features, and fixing problems was higher on the priority list. And 99 euros is not a big deal, it's less than 10 euros a month...



I change my opinion, great argument  I am thinking


----------



## khollister

mac88104 said:


> Ok thanks khollister for the test. So it effectively doesn't work in C9.



Not unless I'm doing something wrong. Curious if all of the "no VEP, disabled tracks, no ASIO spikes" crowd are on Windows and all/most of the "need VEP" crowd is on OS X.

I'm currently running on a 5.1 6 core MP with OS X Sierra, but I'm tempted to convert the machine to Windows 10 until I build a replacement PC workstation (tired of being jerked around by Apple on HW and want/need expression maps in Cubase).


----------



## khollister

jononotbono said:


> Really? For goodness sake.
> 
> Have you tried this completely from a bare template Project. With no carried on Prefs etc?



Opened Cubase to new empty project and started from scratch. Haven't changed anything in preferences other than setting the buffer to 128


----------



## mac88104

I am on Windows 10 and same problem. I mean the disabling tracks problem.


----------



## khollister

Gabriel Oliveira said:


> you guys should stop using such a terrible operating system...



I plan on moving to Win 10 eventually, but I can't believe this particular issue (disabling instrument tracks orphaning MIDI tracks) is OS-dependent. Hopefully a Windows user can try replicating my test

Oops - never mind - I see mac88104 already did


----------



## mac88104

Same pb on Windows 10 but still using Cubase 8.5. I don't know about C9 but I am afraid of the result if it doesn't work on Mac...


----------



## jononotbono

Gabriel Oliveira said:


> you guys should stop using such a terrible operating system...



Haha! I'm on El Cap. I wonder what Cubase 9 is like on that!


----------



## ComposerWannabe

It does seem like Samplitude with this last update. Companies are going down this road I don't know why.


----------



## jules

Musicam said:


> I change my opinion, great argument  I am thinking


Glad you did  ! I did not upgrade yet, however, but will happily sacrifice two beers in the month to jump in that 9 ship and use this sampler track (that should benefit from multi zones, by the way...) !


----------



## catsass

Wow, so already a v9.0.1 patch?
Improvements & issues resolved (and unresolved) http://download.steinberg.net/downloads_software/Cubase_Pro_9_and_Cubase_Artist_9/9.0.1/Cubase_9.0.1_Version_History.pdf (HERE.)
Download HERE.


----------



## tokatila

khollister said:


> I plan on moving to Win 10 eventually, but I can't believe this particular issue (disabling instrument tracks orphaning MIDI tracks) is OS-dependent. Hopefully a Windows user can try replicating my test
> 
> Oops - never mind - I see mac88104 already did



I think we are discussing different things, I'm not using additional midi tracks with instrument tracks (why would you? slave-related thing?). Disabling/enabling instrument tracks preserves their routing.


----------



## pixel

Maximizer is useless. Still free TB Barricade is 100 times better for maximizing task.
Frequency - they didn't even implemented all band types from default EQ (only one shelf type). 
So far two new features that didn't impressed mi at all


----------



## khollister

Maybe I'm not thinking about this correctly, but I'm not sure this track disabling/enabling "issue" is really a problem. As I understand it, folks are using this to minimize their RAM footprint by disabling (and therefore unloading RAM) track instruments they aren't using in a particular project.

If I think about that a bit, attempting to use that approach with multi-timbral instruments (i.e. a single instrument track and multiple MIDI tracks) doesn't make much sense unless all of the instruments/patches in a given instrument track are "all or nothing", e.g. I have a Kontakt instance with all of the Spitfire Chamber Strings sections/patches loaded as a multi and I either want to use SCS or I don't.

And for those of us using VEP, this is pointless anyway since disabling the instrument track only disables the VEP plugin - all of the RAM footprint is back in the server.

It would cool if re-enabling an instrument track reconnected the MIDI tracks, but I'm not so sure how much of a practical issue this really is.

Of course I'm really new to Cubase (and multi-timbral in general as a Logic user), so maybe I'm missing something here.


----------



## khollister

tokatila said:


> I think we are discussing different things, I'm not using additional midi tracks with instrument tracks (why would you? slave-related thing?). Disabling/enabling instrument tracks preserves their routing.



Ah - got it.


----------



## mac88104

tokatila said:


> I think we are discussing different things, I'm not using additional midi tracks with instrument tracks (why would you? slave-related thing?). Disabling/enabling instrument tracks preserves their routing.


I personnaly use midi tracks and instruments tracks because I only use Kontakt multis in my templates in order to build them independently of Cubase. I just load the needed multis when I build a template and each multi is designed for a particular use as pads, ensemble strings, sections strings, runs, stabs, etc... I won't need the same multis for scoring a cartoon or a horror movie.

So for one instrument track I connect 16 channel midi tracks because I load almost 16 patches in each Kontakt multis. I also tried racks slots but you are limited to 64 racks. It seems to be the most efficient way of working to me.


----------



## Musicam

pixel said:


> Maximizer is useless. Still free TB Barricade is 100 times better for maximizing task.
> Frequency - they didn't even implemented all band types from default EQ (only one shelf type).
> So far two new features that didn't impressed mi at all




Hi, any experience with TB Bundles essentials? I like the reverb and the price... More than Lexicon...


----------



## pixel

Musicam said:


> Hi, any experience with TB Bundles essentials? I like the reverb and the price... More than Lexicon...



Nope I have only Barricade from ComputerMusic and recently I've got ReelBus 3 which is amazing. From those two plugins I can say that ToneBoosters is amazing developer and his plugins are much better than many expensive alternatives.


----------



## jneebz

pixel said:


> Nope I have only Barricade from ComputerMusic and recently I've got ReelBus 3 which is amazing. From those two plugins I can say that ToneBoosters is amazing developer and his plugins are much better than many expensive alternatives.


I use both of these too..Fantastic!!


----------



## Harry

catsass said:


> Wow, so already a v9.0.1 patch?
> Improvements & issues resolved (and unresolved) http://download.steinberg.net/downloads_software/Cubase_Pro_9_and_Cubase_Artist_9/9.0.1/Cubase_9.0.1_Version_History.pdf (HERE.)
> Download HERE.


How about the bugs still unresolved from 8 and 8.5? Steinberg already (rudely) closed a thread on their forum discussing it. They really have a problem with Customer Service.


----------



## Fab

kavinsky said:


> sure, there are a lot of useful improvements.
> I just have a feeling they are getting thinner and thinner each year.



thats what I think about apple products...

tehehe


----------



## pixel

lol importing samples to sampler track crash Cubase. So instead of resolving bugs they just bring more


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

Anyone knows if it is possible to use multi zones in the sampler, in order to have more than one sample in sampler?


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer

I did a quick comparison between C8.5 and C9:

Same project (600 tracks of VEPRO across 2 machines, tons of plugins), loading times:
C8.5 - 32s
C9 - 29s

ASIO performance (ASIO guard set to LOW, and turned off for VEPRO)
C8.5 - avg. 35%-40% idle, avg. 60%-65% during playback
C9 - avg. 35%-40% idle, avg. 60%-65% during playback

However, I also came across a serious bug. I'm not sure what the cause is at this point, because there are a lot of variables. If I launch C9, open a project, quit C9. Re-launch C9, try to open *any* project - crashes during loading. Very bizarre behaviour, I really hope no-one else is seeing this. I'm guessing some background process hangs during quitting, but I have to investigate further...


----------



## ZeroZero

khollister said:


> I plan on moving to Win 10 eventually, but I can't believe this particular issue (disabling instrument tracks orphaning MIDI tracks) is OS-dependent. Hopefully a Windows user can try replicating my test
> 
> Oops - never mind - I see mac88104 already did



The way I run in WIN 10 is one instance of player (Kontakt, Halion, EW..) with one instance of a VST, loaded into one channel - MIDI channel 1, per instrument track. I don't use Rack instruments or Multis (except as simple) This preserves the routings when disabled. It seems counterintuitive but I don't think this method hammers the ram, I get over a thousand tracks into 4.9 gig (with Windows 10, Cubase loaded). I made a _rough_ calculation I disabled track (this method only) and made it about a megabyte per track. Note: I do notice as the work day progresses, this number rises, but a restart brings it back.

Z


----------



## ZeroZero

Patrick de Caumette said:


> Anyone knows if it is possible to use multi zones in the sampler, in order to have more than one sample in sampler?



If you mean layering, I don't think its present. There is no operation manual either. Also more than one sample per Sample track does not seem possible.

Trying to stave off a feeling of being underwhelmed, this could have easily been included, after all they have Halion.

It is fun and incredibly easy though

Z


----------



## AR

I got it  I got it  through Grace aha  through Grace  aha


----------



## Scamper

Not sure, if it was already talked about, but how do you guys see the lack of support for 32bit plugins?
I sure have a few 32bit plugins that I'd like to keep using.


----------



## J-M

AR said:


> I got it  I got it  through Grace aha  through Grace  aha



Needs another "Through grace, aha" and it'll make a wonderful song for kids!


----------



## khollister

Clarification on the ASIS guard and VEP thing - I assume folks are disabling ASIO Guard just for the VEP plugin? I have tried on and off (with simple projects) and haven't seen any repeatable difference.


----------



## pixel

ZeroZero said:


> If you mean layering, I don't think its present. There is no operation manual either. Also more than one sample per Sample track does not seem possible.
> 
> Trying to stave off a feeling of being underwhelmed, this could have easily been included, after all they have Halion.
> 
> It is fun and incredibly easy though
> 
> Z



They rather will keep it simple as it's their version of Ableton's Simpler and FL Studio basic sampler track. 

Btw. there is some kind of 'manual' and I have hope that they're not going to do 'online manual' like some developers do now because IMO it's shite idea https://steinberg.help/cubase_pro_artist/v9/en/index.html


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer

khollister said:


> Clarification on the ASIS guard and VEP thing - I assume folks are disabling ASIO Guard just for the VEP plugin? I have tried on and off (with simple projects) and haven't seen any repeatable difference.



I see a difference on my system, this is with 13 instances of VEPRO and a total of 600 audio returns. 
ASIO Guard off for VEPRO is more stable (fewer ASIO spikes) and slightly more efficient.
I am leaving ASIO Guard on for everything else, and simply turning it off for VEPRO only from the Plug-in Manager.


----------



## devonmyles

All gone pretty smooth from 8.5 - 9.0 for me.
I like the tab addition...but in true Steinberg style, they have not gone the whole way.
Tabs inc Console/PRV editor/Sample control/chord pads.
Yep you guessed, no tab for notation view.
I have gone through tool bars, preference and nothing.
Pilot error? Or is there no notation tab?


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau

devonmyles said:


> All gone pretty smooth from 8.5 - 9.0 for me.
> I like the tab addition...but in true Steinberg style, they have not gone the whole way.
> Tabs inc Console/PRV editor/Sample control/chord pads.
> Yep you guessed, no tab for notation view.
> I have gone through tool bars, preference and nothing.
> Pilot error? Or is there no notation tab?



You can switch the Editor Type to show the Notation view !


----------



## InLight-Tone

Wow wow wow, the dock, and integrated transport improvements are great. Assigned those to my F keys, as well as some other shortcuts and you can fly. I much rather bring up the mixer in the dock and adjust sends and volume instead of digging in the track inspector.

The interface is cleaner and more defined, you can really see where you are. Everything is much zippier and snappier on my end as well. Amplesound guitars used to take a while to load, now they're a few seconds max. This thing feels new to me....


----------



## ZeroZero

pixel said:


> They rather will keep it simple as it's their version of Ableton's Simpler and FL Studio basic sampler track.
> 
> Btw. there is some kind of 'manual' and I have hope that they're not going to do 'online manual' like some developers do now because IMO it's shite idea https://steinberg.help/cubase_pro_artist/v9/en/index.html



thanks for the link.... if that's the manual I am saddened!


----------



## chrysshawk

pixel said:


> lol importing samples to sampler track crash Cubase. So instead of resolving bugs they just bring more


And have they still fixed the bug that frequently appears when attempting to drag audio files into a project? Nope. But drag and drop is a relatively new thing at Steinberg, introduced for the rest of the world year 2000.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

ZeroZero said:


> If you mean layering, I don't think its present. There is no operation manual either. Also more than one sample per Sample track does not seem possible.
> Trying to stave off a feeling of being underwhelmed, this could have easily been included, after all they have Halion.
> It is fun and incredibly easy though
> Z



Bummer!
I thought that a good use for such a feature would be to render a useful sound and dump it in there, with the possibility of adding more related sounds to create a patch with a collection under a given theme (small metal percussion or drop FXS, or whatever...)
That I could definitely use...


----------



## pixel

chrysshawk said:


> And have they still fixed the bug that frequently appears when attempting to drag audio files into a project? Nope. But drag and drop is a relatively new thing at Steinberg, introduced for the rest of the world year 2000.


Working with few DAWs I can say that many developers have some new enhancements in one department and they're still in 90's in other departments (yes I'm talking about you Avid!) 
But yeah dragging files into project should be there long time ago


----------



## Symfoniq

devonmyles said:


> All gone pretty smooth from 8.5 - 9.0 for me.
> I like the tab addition...but in true Steinberg style, they have not gone the whole way.
> Tabs inc Console/PRV editor/Sample control/chord pads.
> Yep you guessed, no tab for notation view.
> I have gone through tool bars, preference and nothing.
> Pilot error? Or is there no notation tab?



You mean this?







If so, you just have to press the little arrow next to "Editor" text on the tab.


----------



## URL

Loaded a huge template Q and the cpu load is better than before and I really like this ver so early in the game, had to get trash and update som huge
list of plugs that was blacklisted and crashed CB9 know it works really so all the new future is so welcome.


----------



## devonmyles

Symfoniq said:


> You mean this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If so, you just have to press the little arrow next to "Editor" text on the tab.



Great....Thanks for that.


----------



## Guffy

I'm still on 7.5.

Should i pay 300 bucks to update to 9?


----------



## zolhof

Mihkel Zilmer said:


> I see a difference on my system, this is with 13 instances of VEPRO and a total of 600 audio returns.
> ASIO Guard off for VEPRO is more stable (fewer ASIO spikes) and slightly more efficient.
> I am leaving ASIO Guard on for everything else, and simply turning it off for VEPRO only from the Plug-in Manager.



Same here on 8.5, did some testing a while back with a large project:

Asio Guard OFF, 75%-80% during playback.
Asio Guard ON/low + VEPro inactive, 50%-55% during playback.

Night and day difference, my 8350 is still holding up haha


----------



## jononotbono

Scamper said:


> Not sure, if it was already talked about, but how do you guys see the lack of support for 32bit plugins?
> I sure have a few 32bit plugins that I'd like to keep using.




I think it's amazing. Finally. If you have Plugins that are 32 bit then you should probably upgrade them to 64bit. If they are that old that they aren't available anymore and have no intention of being 64bit and they are that valuable to you, then using a Bridge, VEPro being the greatest choice, will be of no financial consequence... If they are that invaluable. If they are not, then they are clearly cracked plugins.

Moving to 64bit is a great thing.


----------



## Jaap

Fugdup said:


> I'm still on 7.5.
> 
> Should i pay 300 bucks to update to 9?



That greatly depends on what you need and if you feel you are lacking things. I would check out the Steinberg youtube channel (or any other covering it) and check the new feature videos from 8.0, 8.5 and 9.0 and see if there are things there that are worth upgrading it for you. But if you have a stable workflow and a happy user and you can do what you want, you can always decide to leave it like that of course


----------



## Scamper

jononotbono said:


> Moving to 64bit is a great thing.



On second thought, I actually completely agree.
My 32bit plugins, mostly freeware, are likely replaceable and generally it will only benefit performance.


----------



## pixel

WE cannot blame developers and people at all that they want to follow modern technologies. Developers can't progress if they will be bound to support old technologies forever. 32bit is archaic now. Asking them to keep old techn is like blaming video games devs for not making new games that can be played on computers with 256mb ram graphic cards. I also would run my old VOS plugins but I understand that we have to follow new superior technologies


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

I run 32-bit plug-ins in VE Pro.


----------



## Daniel James

So far I am loving this update.

As a user who also used Ableton Live a lot, having midi open in the lower window feels so much more natural. I have noticed however if I pop something out the hit enter on something else it sometimes returns to the previous window. only happened once or twice now...I the feature outweighs the bug for me tho.

I do wish the tabbed mix window reflected my actual mix window. I hide all my midi channels and have just my group tracks visible most of the time whereas the integrated mixer just has everything. so it makes it quicker to actually load the mixwindow.

Love having the integrated transport bar although again its annoying you can opt to have most of the transport controls integrated to the top bar EXCEPT the click and tempo track....because fuck me thats why XD

Render in place on multi timbral instruments is working correctly for me now! (Doesnt create an empty audio track for every instrument in the midi out)

As a relatively new user to Cubase I still dont understand the full pros and cons of using track vs rack instruments. A debate started earlier in the post o if someone can tell me that would be awesome.

Mix window undo is super helpful but unless I am mistaken its not attached to Cmd+Z. That only seems to undo in the arrange window. A niggly thing but again I value the feature over the bug.

I hate that I have to re do my colour scheme every time I get a new update! is there a way to port over an older scheme?

Plugin sentinel has pointed out a few plugins I need to update (which as someone who keeps swapping rigs is a useful reminder! I would rather this than a random crash)

Media bay bugs I had have now gone (annoying one was when I would start typing what I was looking for it would delete what I had written until it loaded something random then I had to type again)

Love that the media bay/VST rack is now reizeable, gunna need that real estate now we have the lower window.

All in all I am happy with the update. I'm not going to get into the debate of price, if it isnt worth the money to you then don't buy it. If you want the features then its worth the money! simple as that.

-DJ


----------



## givemenoughrope

Daniel James said:


> Render in place on multi timbral instruments is working correctly for me now! (Doesnt create an empty audio track for every instrument in the midi out)
> 
> -DJ



Hmm..that makes me want to upgrade...(but I'm still on 10.9.?)



Daniel James said:


> As a relatively new user to Cubase I still dont understand the full pros and cons of using track vs rack instruments. A debate started earlier in the post o if someone can tell me that would be awesome.
> -DJ



If you are using Ve Pro/slaves, etc it makes a ton of sense as demonstrated in the Junkie XL template video. I'm not sure I've even used an Instrument track. Maybe I have but I was delirious.


----------



## givemenoughrope

Anyone still on Mavericks using C9?


----------



## Whatisvalis

Track instruments are convenient because they are the MIDI and audio channels combined. Simplifies writing VSTi audio track automation etc. Downside is you need one VSTi instance per instrument track. There's a whole thread on here somewhere about it - ultimately it comes down to what fits your workflow.

*Render in place on multi timbral instruments is working correctly for me now! (Doesnt create an empty audio track for every instrument in the midi out)*
This is normal behavior no? Has render in place been changed in 9?


----------



## nicoroy123

chrysshawk said:


> And have they still fixed the bug that frequently appears when attempting to drag audio files into a project? Nope. But drag and drop is a relatively new thing at Steinberg, introduced for the rest of the world year 2000.



You mean you can't drag and drop an audio file from Windows File Explorer to inside Cubase? Are you using Windows 10?


----------



## Whatisvalis

nicoroy123 said:


> You mean you can't drag and drop an audio file from Windows File Explorer to inside Cubase? Are you using Windows 10?



I've never had an issue dropping audio files into Cubase. However you can create an issue, I think it's something to do with running Cubase in Admin or compatibility mode, that stops you from dragging into Cubase.


----------



## nicoroy123

Whatisvalis said:


> I've never had an issue dropping audio files into Cubase. However you can create an issue, I think it's something to do with running Cubase in Admin or compatibility mode, that stops you from dragging into Cubase.



Yes, this is Windows 10 fault and not Cubase. It is a security feature of Win10 that prevents drag and drop in any applications running in Administrator mode. No matter if you are loggued as admin or not. So to enable drag and drop, make sure you uncheck Run as Administrator in both Cubase.exe properties AND in any Cubase shortcut properties.

I never had any downside of not running Cubase as Admin, exept JBridge that keeps reminding me!

Hope it helps


----------



## Whatisvalis

nicoroy123 said:


> Yes, this is Windows 10 fault and not Cubase. It is a security feature of Win10 that prevents drag and drop in any applications running in Administrator mode. No matter if you are loggued as admin or not. So to enable drag and drop, make sure you uncheck Run as Administrator in both Cubase.exe properties AND in any Cubase shortcut properties.
> 
> I never had any downside of not running Cubase as Admin, exept JBridge that keeps reminding me!
> 
> Hope it helps



That would happen in 7 too, if you ran Cubase as Admin.


----------



## Daniel James

Whatisvalis said:


> Track instruments are convenient because they are the MIDI and audio channels combined. Simplifies writing VSTi audio track automation etc. Downside is you need one VSTi instance per instrument track. There's a whole thread on here somewhere about it - ultimately it comes down to what fits your workflow.
> 
> *Render in place on multi timbral instruments is working correctly for me now! (Doesnt create an empty audio track for every instrument in the midi out)*
> This is normal behavior no? Has render in place been changed in 9?



What used to happen is if I had say 16 midi tracks in an multitimbral instance of Kontakt and I wanted to render say just midi track 16 in place, for some reason it would make a new audio track for every other track (1-15) just with no audio data in it (creates an actual audio clip just no sound). So now it appears to be working correctly where it will ONLY create an audio clip and track for the clip I select to render in place.

-DJ


----------



## Whatisvalis

Daniel James said:


> What used to happen is if I had say 16 midi tracks in an multitimbral instance of Kontakt and I wanted to render say just midi track 16 in place, for some reason it would make a new audio track for every other track (1-15) just with no audio data in it (creates an actual audio clip just no sound). So now it appears to be working correctly where it will ONLY create an audio clip and track for the clip I select to render in place.
> 
> -DJ



That was the normal render behaviour, not that it made any sense - awesome it only renders the selected track now. I was getting tired of cleaning out the audio pool.


----------



## Assa

Does anybody know if steinberg upgrades are on sale sometimes? Still on 6.5 so this is not a no-brainer for me price-wise. But I could wait a little longer if they do sales.


----------



## brett

I'd upgrade if there was proper synchronization of the project window and mixer! That alone would make a huge workflow improvement mixing vst instruments. 

For example - show only midi tracks with data. (hiding the rest), and have the mixer automatically just show the corresponding outputs!

Or even simpler, click on a midi track and have the mixer select the attached vst audio output track


----------



## zolhof

Daniel James said:


> I do wish the tabbed mix window reflected my actual mix window. I hide all my midi channels and have just my group tracks visible most of the time whereas the integrated mixer just has everything. so it makes it quicker to actually load the mixwindow.



D, it's sorta hidden, but if you click the mixconsole toolbar (the "..." on the top left) you can filter tracks.


----------



## Polarity

Assa said:


> Does anybody know if steinberg upgrades are on sale sometimes? Still on 6.5 so this is not a no-brainer for me price-wise. But I could wait a little longer if they do sales.


Yes, they do.
I got my upgrade from C4.5 to 8.5 with the last discount they did this year... in June if I remember right.
But still using C6.5 for my works at the moment 
That new mixer UI is still not digestible for me and my eyes...
Have to proceed in stagees and get used to the differences in C6.5


----------



## phil_wc

Assa said:


> Does anybody know if steinberg upgrades are on sale sometimes? Still on 6.5 so this is not a no-brainer for me price-wise. But I could wait a little longer if they do sales.


They usually have sale every years.


----------



## URL

No problems in Yosemite...yet


----------



## J-M

phil_wc said:


> They usually have sale every years.



Last summer I upgraded my Elements version Artist...Then day after that I upgraded to Pro because I knew that I'd hit the track limit again soon enough and I was right. :D When they do another sale I'll upgrade to 9, I can currently think of better uses for those 100 euros.


----------



## MarcelM

does version 9 have usb reconnect?


----------



## Jaap

Heroix said:


> does version 9 have usb reconnect?



Yup and works like a charm (tested it with my midi keyboard)


----------



## tokatila

Heroix said:


> does version 9 have usb reconnect?



Apparently but doesn't work with my keyboard.


----------



## Musicam

With this plugins like EQ... I am thinking to buy Neutron and ozone 7, I need support please. Masking in Neutron equal new EQ plugin in Cubase 9?


----------



## chrisphan

I'm also very underwhelmed by this update in general. I think we should all spend 20s to let Steinberg know why, here's the link to their survey: https://www.questionpro.com/a/TakeSurvey?id=5460610

I know I'm definitely gonna put Bezier curve on why I decided not to upgrade


----------



## Brian2112

I like the update. I think 99 smacks is a fair price for the new features. 
I recently switched to Cubase and I love the workflow. 
It should also be noted that Sonar is becoming a beast though I still don't like some of the design choices.


----------



## bjderganc

"Plug ‘n’ play support for USB devices on Windows"

Assuming this means that MIDI in and USB MIDI hardware can be reconnected any time?


----------



## CACKLAND

bjderganc said:


> "Plug ‘n’ play support for USB devices on Windows"
> 
> Assuming this means that MIDI in and USB MIDI hardware can be reconnected any time?



Correct


----------



## dcoscina

Cubase 9 Essentials crashes a lot on my 2016 Macbook Air i7. Glad I didn't step up to Pro since I have that on my big Mac Pro set up. At least not yet. This is with the 9.01 update as well. :(


----------



## JC_

I'm excited to start using this. The quality of life improvements and new creative tools are a big yes for me. Of course it is enhanced by the fact that I was still using 8 but just got the 8.5 upgrade as a Christmas present so I ended up with a free grace period update to 9


----------



## ryanstrong

Wish they would update the over GUI - DAW's like Logic are so much prettier to look at. Cubase to me has always looked 'dated'. This isn't a functional deal obviously but can contribute to inspiration.


----------



## Fab

Youve obviously never used ableton!

Too me cubase looks fucking amazing lol


----------



## phil_wc

Trying to download installer and the internet is so fluctuate, sometime disconnect my download...
I'm using TWC in LA.


----------



## ryanstrong

Fab said:


> Youve obviously never used ableton!
> 
> Too me cubase looks fucking amazing lol


Yeah Ableton is pretty bad...


----------



## Fab

ryanstrong said:


> Yeah Ableton is pretty bad...



-----------/all gone

Edit: Actually now I think about it, no thats wrong...ableton is fine. Im talking nonsense.

Its got its own look and feel.


----------



## Brian2112

With some color adjustment, Cubase is beautiful to me. I know this sounds crazy but I feel like I'm working in a musical environment with Cubase. Sonar was kind of like working in a spreadsheet. A very cool and powerful spreadsheet, but still...


----------



## InLight-Tone

Actually Ableton is like working in a spreadsheet, especially the god awful Arrange view. Daniel James is a real man to have made a career with Live. Studio One lacks any kind of definition, everything is on one plane. Sonar is pretty good but the piano roll editing is so fidgety. I agree, once you adjust the color scheme Cubase it's a thing of beauty. They've really defined the interface that makes everything clear to my eyes and being able to show/hide everything now, makes it a joy to use. Before I was always envious of Ableton/Sonar/Studio but they've done enough to make me happy...


----------



## AlexRuger

Stock Ableton 9 skin is actually my favorite UI. Working in Ableton has its own limitations, but in terms of color scheme and font, I like it a lot.

Cubase is a close second. Feels very pro, powerful, musical. Logic 9 was okay, Logic X would be fine if it didn't require a 4k monitor to look balanced, but Logic overall has always felt less "solid." Hard to describe but it just feels wrong to me. The track colors are nice, though.


----------



## Blakus

My biggest pet peeve so far. These damn ugly white midi data boxes :D :D
That, and a bunch of my settings/key commands not importing over properly. Performance seems to be exactly the same as 8.5 for me on my large template.


----------



## jemu999

Blakus said:


> My biggest pet peeve so far. These damn ugly white midi data boxes :D :D
> That, and a bunch of my settings/key commands not importing over properly. Performance seems to be exactly the same as 8.5 for me on my large template.



Ugh.. that looks awful. Im downloading the update to C9 now... they definitely have to change that.


----------



## Harry

Fugdup said:


> I'm still on 7.5.
> 
> Should i pay 300 bucks to update to 9?


For the same price you can get a cross-grade to Studio One.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna

450 to upgrade from 6.5. jeez


----------



## phil_wc

Just wait for discount probably.


----------



## tokatila

tokatila said:


> Apparently but doesn't work with my keyboard.



Quoting myself, it works if the USB is connected straight to the back connectors, doesn't work on front connectors. Well, but now it works.


----------



## URL

This update kills Logic Pro even more than before
Pc becomes os on fulltime- while Apple consider which users they must prioritize their time to.


----------



## Trombking

> Cubase 9 Essentials crashes a lot on my 2016 Macbook Air i7. Glad I didn't step up to Pro since I have that on my big Mac Pro set up. At least not yet. This is with the 9.01 update as well. :(


Are there any notable differences in Cubase Elements9 in comparison to Cubase Elements 8 regarding the GUI and workflow?


----------



## Tatu

URL said:


> This update kills Logic Pro even more than before


To me this looks more like a pathetique attempt to bring LPX GUI's functionality to Cubase... but well, we all have a bit different perspective on things. I'll stick to 8.5 for now.


----------



## jonathanwright

ZeroZero said:


> I have not checked but I think you can view the routing look at the bottom somewhere, I am not by the DAW.



If you've figured this out please let me know!

Having to open the main MixConsole to get access to routing and the Control Room etc is a bizarre design choice.


----------



## URL

Cubase 9 try it 8.5 users and you like it I'm-sure about that, no crash works like a charm in Yosemite and win 10.
Clean 64bit system and no 32bits f-cking program that is hanging around as a wet suit.
The new future in arrange win and mix window is great all connection to VEP works like a charm.
No crash yet on a 730 tracks template.


----------



## kavinsky

Blakus said:


> My biggest pet peeve so far. These damn ugly white midi data boxes :D :D
> That, and a bunch of my settings/key commands not importing over properly. Performance seems to be exactly the same as 8.5 for me on my large template.


I wish there was a way to use the ableton style CC automation inside Key Editor.
the nodes should connect to each other, makes a lot of sense
https://static1.squarespace.com/static/573dbf80b09f952d7c1ea307/t/57a63cbdff7c50b561963c05/1470512327765/shift+delete+automation+nodes+ableton+live
The Cubase way of editing CC data feels so clunky and outdated. Is it just me?
Just redoing and redrawing cc1 takes to much time that could be used more efficiently


----------



## tabulius

I'm confused about the new multiple markers export. 

Does this enable us to bounce stems with send fx? If yes, then this is very useful. If not, I don't see the point, just use the batch export? The batch export is very handy but it sucks that no sends are used. So I have been using reverbs and other fx on each stem track = more strain to cpu and latency.

I'm still figuring out if this update is a must or a meh. It's bit of both for me


----------



## holywilly

URL said:


> No problems in Yosemite...yet


Awesome!


----------



## jonathanwright

When I open MixConsole, the toolbar at the very top above the EQ thumbnails (that allows configuration of racks, linking etc) is missing, so I currently can't customise the mixer.

It appears correctly when I open MixConsole 2 & 3.

Is this happening for anyone else?

I've tested it using a completely blank project and it still happens.


----------



## pixel

For me Cubase have really sweet looking GUI and I'm 'visual guy' so graphics are very important for me. Only native plugins looks outdated. 
Till now I'm shocked of C9 stability. Except problems with mp3 importing to Sampler Track, everything works perfectly. 
Surprisingly I'm using now midi editor on bottom dock instead of separate window and I like it that way even on big screen. 

So far no regrets of this update


----------



## ZeroZero

Daniel James said:


> So far I am loving this update.
> 
> As a user who also used Ableton Live a lot, having midi open in the lower window feels so much more natural. I have noticed however if I pop something out the hit enter on something else it sometimes returns to the previous window. only happened once or twice now...I the feature outweighs the bug for me tho.
> 
> I do wish the tabbed mix window reflected my actual mix window. I hide all my midi channels and have just my group tracks visible most of the time whereas the integrated mixer just has everything. so it makes it quicker to actually load the mixwindow.
> 
> Love having the integrated transport bar although again its annoying you can opt to have most of the transport controls integrated to the top bar EXCEPT the click and tempo track....because fuck me thats why XD
> 
> Render in place on multi timbral instruments is working correctly for me now! (Doesnt create an empty audio track for every instrument in the midi out)
> 
> As a relatively new user to Cubase I still dont understand the full pros and cons of using track vs rack instruments. A debate started earlier in the post o if someone can tell me that would be awesome.
> 
> Mix window undo is super helpful but unless I am mistaken its not attached to Cmd+Z. That only seems to undo in the arrange window. A niggly thing but again I value the feature over the bug.
> 
> I hate that I have to re do my colour scheme every time I get a new update! is there a way to port over an older scheme?
> 
> Plugin sentinel has pointed out a few plugins I need to update (which as someone who keeps swapping rigs is a useful reminder! I would rather this than a random crash)
> 
> Media bay bugs I had have now gone (annoying one was when I would start typing what I was looking for it would delete what I had written until it loaded something random then I had to type again)
> 
> Love that the media bay/VST rack is now reizeable, gunna need that real estate now we have the lower window.
> 
> All in all I am happy with the update. I'm not going to get into the debate of price, if it isnt worth the money to you then don't buy it. If you want the features then its worth the money! simple as that.
> 
> -DJ


You asked what is the difference between the instrument and rack instruments. Well, you should first know that in the past the difference was clear - instrument tracks were not multitimbral, racks were.Now this is no longer true, as a few updates ago, instrument tracks also became multitimbral. From test I ran I think Rack instruments don't behave as well when doing things like importing exporting tracks, disabling etc. especially when used with MIDI tracks. I tend not to use rack instruments at all. 


The way I set up is at first counter intuitive but seems to work well here. On the whole I don't use multitimbral instruments multitimbrally, I use one instance per 'real' instrument (e.g flute). If you use multitimbral instruments multitimbrally, then wish to export or import, you can run into problems with routings, whereas single instance instrument tracks, outputting to MIDI channel 1, import with their routings secure - here at least.
I disable all unused tracks and this frees ally their RAM. This way I get over a 1000 tracks into 4.9 gig total win10 usage. If you use a multitimbral instrument with say sixteen occupied slots, then disable fifteen of them, the whole of the instrument is preserved in RAM to facilitate one track - not economical. I do use multis occasionally, when I know that the instruments are light weight. 
With instrument tracks I use the multitimbral facilities for instruments like Omnisphere, which is capable of outputting sound on more than one MIDI channel - that's about it. 
If you decide to work this way, when designing a template, it is also a good idea to ensure your defaults for your players (Kontakt Play etc) are set up well, including unloading the fifteen outputs you don't need - this lightens the load of every instance.

Z


----------



## ZeroZero

Assa said:


> Does anybody know if steinberg upgrades are on sale sometimes? Still on 6.5 so this is not a no-brainer for me price-wise. But I could wait a little longer if they do sales.


No, never


----------



## Musicam

Blakus said:


> My biggest pet peeve so far. These damn ugly white midi data boxes :D :D
> That, and a bunch of my settings/key commands not importing over properly. Performance seems to be exactly the same as 8.5 for me on my large template.



Is a big bug Blackus?


----------



## Vik

kavinsky said:


> The Cubase way of editing CC data feels so clunky and outdated. Is it just me?
> Just redoing and redrawing cc1 takes to much time that could be used more efficiently


I've seriously consider (and still do) getting Cubase because I though the way it handles CC data is so much _better_ than what I have now (in Logic) - in which ways is it clunky and outdated? If this has been discussed in other threads, I must have missed it.


----------



## colony nofi

Vik said:


> I've seriously consider (and still do) getting Cubase because I though the way it handles CC data is so much _better_ than what I have now (in Logic) - in which ways is it clunky and outdated? If this has been discussed in other threads, I must have missed it.


I think its just a case of different people liking different ways of doing things. 
I personally think some of the parts of ableton's editing are amazing and a step forward. 
But its also important to acknowledge that there's usually very good programming reasons / design decisions being made which cause one program to use one method over an other. Its not always a matter of going "We want this feature" and it being easily implemented (or even possible without other large rewrites).


----------



## jononotbono

Soooo... What's the verdict on Cubase 9 Pro so far? People have had it for a day,. Is it crashing? Is it stable? How is Asio Guard 2 with VEPro 6? Midi routing from Instrument tracks... Does it get forgotten when Enabling tracks? So many questions...


----------



## tokatila

jononotbono said:


> Soooo... What's the verdict on Cubase 9 Pro so far? People have had it for a day,. Is it crashing? Is it stable? How is Asio Guard 2 with VEPro 6? Midi routing from Instrument tracks... Does it get forgotten when Enabling tracks? So many questions...


----------



## URL

It kills everything in its way- I have no problem whats so ever CB9 remember everything in/after the disable tracks, the biggest problem for me is were did the mouse go again-oh yes there it was...damn rat..to many screens


----------



## ryanstrong

Does anyone on a Mac have issues running VE Pro and PC slave with Cubase 9?

Before I upgrade would love to know.


----------



## ZeroZero

Vik said:


> I've seriously consider (and still do) getting Cubase because I though the way it handles CC data is so much _better_ than what I have now (in Logic) - in which ways is it clunky and outdated? If this has been discussed in other threads, I must have missed it.


|This updater was not much, but Cubase is still a fantastic DAW - especially MIDI wise


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer

jononotbono said:


> Soooo... What's the verdict on Cubase 9 Pro so far? People have had it for a day,. Is it crashing? Is it stable? How is Asio Guard 2 with VEPro 6? Midi routing from Instrument tracks... Does it get forgotten when Enabling tracks? So many questions...



I've been working on a big orchestral piece since yesterday afternoon. Thus far, not a single crash. This is with VEPRO 6, latest Kontakt. Izotope and Fabfilter plugs. On Win 10. 

I had some initial issues with eLicenser, and those are not completely solved. Cubase 9 hangs on exit and I have to manually quit the process in Task Manager. This seems related to the eLicenser issue. I've no time to troubleshoot it further at this point, but Cubase itself is stable while running, so I'm happy.

Can't comment on disabled tracks, as I use rack instruments and disable my tracks in VEPRO instead..


----------



## jononotbono

What about GUI sluggishness on Mac when zooming in and out of files?


----------



## ZeroZero

Mihkel Zilmer said:


> I've been working on a big orchestral piece since yesterday afternoon. Thus far, not a single crash. This is with VEPRO 6, latest Kontakt. Izotope and Fabfilter plugs. On Win 10.
> 
> I had some initial issues with eLicenser, and those are not completely solved. Cubase 9 hangs on exit and I have to manually quit the process in Task Manager. This seems related to the eLicenser issue. I've no time to troubleshoot it further at this point, but Cubase itself is stable while running, so I'm happy.
> 
> Can't comment on disabled tracks, as I use rack instruments and disable my tracks in VEPRO instead..



I had a few elicencer issues until I realised that running the 'maintenence tasks' is not enough to update it. You need to also update the whole application. Once I did this I only got a few issues related to Jbridge, whic now seem to be resolved - mysteriously.


----------



## Fab

Also waiting for the other 2 people on mavericks to say CB9 runs ok!

Come on now, if you have updated on this slightly outdated OS I want to know any issues. Thanks


----------



## ZeroZero

It is stable here on Win 10.


----------



## PeterKorcek

Im gonna update tonight, for me the big draw is fixed transport control bar - hated that floating thing, mixer history seems interesting and useful


----------



## InLight-Tone

jononotbono said:


> Soooo... What's the verdict on Cubase 9 Pro so far? People have had it for a day,. Is it crashing? Is it stable? How is Asio Guard 2 with VEPro 6? Midi routing from Instrument tracks... Does it get forgotten when Enabling tracks? So many questions...



On Win 7, this update absolutely flies. They must have done some behind the scenes work in my opinion as everything snaps. The GUI looks far better as well, I have most of my colors relatively dark. No VEP here as you know, 750+ track template all disabled, all my routings, expression maps, drum maps recalled perfectly. The dock is beautiful, and you can assign key commands to whatever you want to open in it such as key editor, score editor etc as well as assign key commands to open the editors in a full separate window, very well thought out...


----------



## InLight-Tone

PeterKorcek said:


> Im gonna update tonight, for me the big draw is fixed transport control bar - hated that floating thing, mixer history seems interesting and useful


God I hated that too, and you can assign a key command to it as well...


----------



## jononotbono

Anyone running it on Sierra? I haven't updated from El Cap yet. Haven't found the need to to be honest.


----------



## Mishabou

InLight-Tone said:


> On Win 7, this update absolutely flies. They must have done some behind the scenes work in my opinion as everything snaps. The GUI looks far better as well, I have most of my colors relatively dark. No VEP here as you know, 750+ track template all disabled, all my routings, expression maps, drum maps recalled perfectly. The dock is beautiful, and you can assign key commands to whatever you want to open in it such as key editor, score editor etc as well as assign key commands to open the editors in a full separate window, very well thought out...



Do you use instrument tracks with one articulation/patch per Kontak/PLAY instance ? 

What's you saving time ?

Thx


----------



## InLight-Tone

Anhtu said:


> Do you use instrument tracks with one articulation/patch per Kontak/PLAY instance ?
> 
> What's you saving time ?
> 
> Thx



I use instrument tracks, all disabled but pre-routed and in main folders, i.e., STRINGS, BRASS..., using white midi tracks to separate companies, OR types all with expression & drum maps, one Kontakt instrument per patch to keep my track count down. To start composing, activate track, double click in a one bar midi part, then envoke show tracks with data and everything disappears.

Often times one track with keyswitches is all I need and Cubase makes it easy to switch articulations visually with Expression maps. If I want to do something sinful (not classical emulation), like have Albion One staccato, playing against Albion One Longs, I just duplicate the track and write in my new parts keeping each on a main articulation.

With the Visibility agents, some macros and Lemur you can show or hide everything at will. I used to use a lot of folders but you you end up with all this clutter even after hiding so I switched to white midi tracks for separation. Now after showing tracks with data, all you see is the main folders and your music.


----------



## jonathanwright

jonathanwright said:


> When I open MixConsole, the toolbar at the very top above the EQ thumbnails (that allows configuration of racks, linking etc) is missing, so I currently can't customise the mixer.
> 
> It appears correctly when I open MixConsole 2 & 3.
> 
> Is this happening for anyone else?
> 
> I've tested it using a completely blank project and it still happens.



Sorry to be a pain, but could somebody take a quick moment to check if their Main MixConsole window has the issue above with the toolbar missing?

If it's just my system I'll know better how to deal with it.

Thanks.


----------



## Mishabou

InLight-Tone said:


> I use instrument tracks, all disabled but pre-routed and in main folders, i.e., STRINGS, BRASS..., using white midi tracks to separate companies, OR types all with expression & drum maps, one Kontakt instrument per patch to keep my track count down. To start composing, activate track, double click in a one bar midi part, then envoke show tracks with data and everything disappears.
> 
> Often times one track with keyswitches is all I need and Cubase makes it easy to switch articulations visually with Expression maps. If I want to do something sinful (not classical emulation), like have Albion One staccato, playing against Albion One Longs, I just duplicate the track and write in my new parts keeping each on a main articulation.
> 
> With the Visibility agents, some macros and Lemur you can show or hide everything at will. I used to use a lot of folders but you you end up with all this clutter even after hiding so I switched to white midi tracks for separation. Now after showing tracks with data, all you see is the main folders and your music.



Thanks a lot for the reply...I'm not sure i understand the white midi tracks purpose, if you use instrument tracks and have one patch/art per instrument track, can't you just activate the needed instrument track and start composing ? Sorry for the newbie question, i have not touch Cubase in a while. Would you mind posting a screen shot ?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Whatisvalis

Anhtu said:


> Thanks a lot for the reply...I'm not sure i understand the white midi tracks purpose, if you use instrument tracks and have one patch/art per instrument track, can't you just activate the needed instrument track and start composing ? Sorry for the newbie question, i have not touch Cubase in a while. Would you mind posting a screen shot ?
> 
> Thanks for your help!



I think he's using blank MIDI tracks as dividers - purely cosmetic.


----------



## ricoderks

Installed it on OSX 10.9 and works just fine actually! Also windows 7 64 bit works like a charm!

Rico


----------



## stigc56

jononotbono said:


> Anyone running it on Sierra? I haven't updated from El Cap yet. Haven't found the need to to be honest.


I run it on Sierra, just a little project. Seems okay and a bit easier on the CPU. Thinks the graphics looks better, still the same on the Eucon side I suppose?


----------



## InLight-Tone

jonathanwright said:


> Sorry to be a pain, but could somebody take a quick moment to check if their Main MixConsole window has the issue above with the toolbar missing?
> 
> If it's just my system I'll know better how to deal with it.
> 
> Thanks.


You mean the separate Mix Console not the docked right? It's here on my system. The docked also has the toolbar when you click the top icon on the left...


----------



## khollister

jononotbono said:


> Soooo... What's the verdict on Cubase 9 Pro so far? ... Midi routing from Instrument tracks... Does it get forgotten when Enabling tracks? So many questions...



Jono, I thought we already put that one to bed - the behavior with Instrument tracks and associated MIDI tracks on disabling/enabling seems exactly as on 8.5.


----------



## InLight-Tone

Anhtu said:


> Thanks a lot for the reply...I'm not sure i understand the white midi tracks purpose, if you use instrument tracks and have one patch/art per instrument track, can't you just activate the needed instrument track and start composing ? Sorry for the newbie question, i have not touch Cubase in a while. Would you mind posting a screen shot ?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


I'm using the white midi tracks for organization purposes. My Drum & Percussion folder has hundreds of tracks so I like to separate them so I can easily find what I'm looking for. I used to use folders but I ended up with half of my tracks being folder tracks as you can't hide them without hiding the tracks they contain.


----------



## Quodlibet

InLight-Tone said:


> You mean the separate Mix Console not the docked right? It's here on my system. The docked also has the toolbar when you click the top icon on the left...



Same here, toolbar works as intended!


----------



## jononotbono

khollister said:


> Jono, I thought we already put that one to bed - the behavior with Instrument tracks and associated MIDI tracks on disabling/enabling seems exactly as on 8.5.



Well, I was hoping there would be a wind of change in 24 hrs. Hope is a dangerous thing for someone to lose!


----------



## jonathanwright

InLight-Tone said:


> You mean the separate Mix Console not the docked right? It's here on my system. The docked also has the toolbar when you click the top icon on the left...



Thanks so much for checking, yes, it's the main MixConsole. I've just been informed on the Steinberg forum that it's a known bug. If anyone else gets it, it's only solved by trashing preferences unfortunately.


----------



## Whatisvalis

InLight-Tone said:


> I'm using the white midi tracks for organization purposes. My Drum & Percussion folder has hundreds of tracks so I like to separate them so I can easily find what I'm looking for. I used to use folders but I ended up with half of my tracks being folder tracks as you can't hide them without hiding the tracks they contain.



I find empty folder tracks the best as dividers - here's a tip.

For a fixed size folder (doesn't change size when zoomed vertical)
-Create a rack VSTi and navigate to the VST instruments folder
-find the instrument you just created, move the tracks out of its folder and duplicate that folder
-use that duplicated folder as a track divider and duplicate it when you need more.


----------



## InLight-Tone

jononotbono said:


> Well, I was hoping there would be a wind of change in 24 hrs. Hope is a dangerous thing for someone to lose!


You're a funny guy Jono, I like your humor...


----------



## Jaap

jonathanwright said:


> Thanks so much for checking, yes, it's the main MixConsole. I've just been informed on the Steinberg forum that it's a known bug. If anyone else gets it, it's only solved by trashing preferences unfortunately.



It's visible for me in the main mixconsole, however the routing option is NOT visible in the lowzone mixer (dunno if that is a bug or intended?)


----------



## InLight-Tone

Whatisvalis said:


> I find empty folder tracks the best as dividers - here's a tip.
> 
> For a fixed size folder (doesn't change size when zoomed vertical)
> -Create a rack VSTi and navigate to the VST instruments folder
> -find the instrument you just created, move the tracks out of its folder and duplicate that folder
> -use that duplicated folder as a track divider and duplicate it when you need more.


Thanks man, I'll check that out...


----------



## InLight-Tone

Jaap said:


> It's visible for me in the main mixconsole, however the routing option is NOT visible in the lowzone mixer (dunno if that is a bug or intended?)



No no routing option or EQ channel strip, just inserts sends which is all I want to get to in the heat of composing usually requiring me digging into the channel strip in the inspector or bringing up the fullscreen mixer as I'm on a single monitor. I've made shortcuts for both...


----------



## ZeroZero

jonathanwright said:


> Sorry to be a pain, but could somebody take a quick moment to check if their Main MixConsole window has the issue above with the toolbar missing?
> 
> If it's just my system I'll know better how to deal with it.
> 
> Thanks.



It's ok here, I have been trying to find a solution for you but am not sure. Can you right click on the top area and bring these things up?


----------



## stigc56

Still miss the property setting = disabled in the Project Logical Editor which prevents me from creating visibility agents, that ONLY shows enabled tracks. Can't imagine that it would be that complicated to include in the parameter list. Also the 3+3 division in the midi editor when you work in 6/8 is missing. ;-(.


----------



## ZeroZero

Hi all there are some minor improvements to score, found here at 7.50 minutes:


----------



## Fab

InLight-Tone said:


> You're a funny guy Jono, I like your humor...



a sense of humour is invaluable for anyone in this industry


----------



## chrisphan

Did anyone test the new Frequency EQ yet? I was considering buying Fabfilter Pro Q before this came out but maybe now this will be good enough? It looks pretty good on the video


----------



## Noam Guterman

chrisphan said:


> Did anyone test the new Frequency EQ yet? I was considering buying Fabfilter Pro Q before this came out but maybe now this will be good enough? It looks pretty good on the video


It's nice, but Pro-Q2 is on a whole different league IMO.


----------



## Jaap

InLight-Tone said:


> No no routing option or EQ channel strip, just inserts sends which is all I want to get to in the heat of composing usually requiring me digging into the channel strip in the inspector or bringing up the fullscreen mixer as I'm on a single monitor. I've made shortcuts for both...



Ok that's also what I thought, but started to get confused due to previous posts


----------



## ZeroZero

Noam Guterman said:


> It's nice, but Pro-Q2 is on a whole different league IMO.



I wonder if it's as good as the Curve EQ from Voxengo which comes free with Cubase 8.5?


----------



## chrisphan

Noam Guterman said:


> It's nice, but Pro-Q2 is on a whole different league IMO.


Can you specify why technically? To me what made Pro Q2 stand out is the ability to choose M/S or linesr phase individually for each band, and Frequency seems to have it now?


----------



## Noam Guterman

Well sound quality wise they're at the same level. Especially with Linear Phase on. Really good stuff from both.
But to me the Pro-Q2 is a beast in terms of intuitiveness, with double click for instant new band, and it's position dependent so double clicking the far sides will create shelves, and the farthest will create passes. Add a variety of Slopes seperate from the Qs, and Shapes like Band Pass and Tilt Shift, plus unlimited bands, dry/wet mix, more advanced analyzer with peak hold and freeze functions, more phase options, and multiple gui sizes / fullscreen option.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau

Curious issue here, when I press F11 to show the VST Instruments Rack, no scrollbar anymore to browse through the different Kontakt instances...

Could someone have a look and tell me if you see the same thing ?


----------



## zeng

C9 blacklisted my licensed and activated izotope plugins including Ozone 7?? and I cannot reactivate them (but they seem load and work in mixer). What's that??


----------



## davinwv

Is the Audio Export pop-up window now resizable by any chance?


----------



## ZeroZero

whitewasteland said:


> Curious issue here, when I press F11 to show the VST Instruments Rack, no scrollbar anymore to browse through the different Kontakt instances...
> 
> Could someone have a look and tell me if you see the same thing ?



Same here, but my mouse wheel scrolls through


----------



## ZeroZero

zeng said:


> C9 blacklisted my licensed and activated izotope plugins including Ozone 7?? and I cannot reactivate them (but they seem load and work in mixer). What's that??


Weird! It blacklisted Play here too, but I was able to reactivate it. Steinberg are asking that users contact the developers tro let them know - they can't possibly cover every developer of course. There are acknowledged issues.

Z


----------



## brett

Question:

If you select a midi track, does the lower zone mix console highlight the corresponding vst's audio out automatically?

If you only have certain midi channels visible, are only their corresponding audio outs visible in the lower zone mix console?


----------



## khollister

brett said:


> Question:
> 
> If you select a midi track, does the lower zone mix console highlight the corresponding vst's audio out automatically?



Yes


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau

ZeroZero said:


> Same here, but my mouse wheel scrolls through



That's just a lot of scrolling ^^ When using the right panel in the project window, the scrollbar is here. Why the hell did they change something like this ?


----------



## brett

Man, are you shitting me? They've fixed this?

So for a midi track attached to a multi timbral RACK instrument, it will automatically select (and jump to) the audio channel 'assigned' in the inspector?

What about track visibility?

(Thx for your reply above)


----------



## khollister

brett said:


> Man, are you shitting me? They've fixed this?
> 
> So for a midi track attached to a multi timbral RACK instrument, it will automatically select (and jump to) the audio channel 'assigned' in the inspector?
> 
> What about track visibility?
> 
> (Thx for your reply above)



Hold on - I misread your question. I just tried what you really asked and it appears only the MIDI channel is highlighted in the mixer, not the corresponding audio channel too.

Sorry - brain fart


----------



## stigc56

With the midi-editor in the lower zone all it takes now to select another track is a Tab - back to the project window (if you are in the editor of course - and arrow down/up to select the new track for editing, that is an improvement, I Think ;-( Still not as elegant as in Logic where I just have to use the up and down arrow EVEN when I'm in the editor to select a new track. It would be elegant if with could have that in Cubase, AND shift+select to select more tracks!


----------



## BNRSound

When a plug in or vst is blacklisted, do you have to un-blacklist it every time you start cubase?


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

It's quite an overpriced update, and yeah, some of the features are pretty cool (the new EQ!) ... but my God, is it ugly. Still. It cuts my heart like a knife.


----------



## Blackster

no, just once within the Plugin Manager.


----------



## URL

BNRSound said:


> When a plug in or vst is blacklisted, do you have to un-blacklist it every time you start cubase?



No-reactivate and you done if Cubase find the way were your plugs is hosted in your daw, if not change plugs path.
If you try to reactivate 32bit plugs Cubase crash.


----------



## URL

zeng said:


> C9 blacklisted my licensed and activated izotope plugins including Ozone 7?? and I cannot reactivate them (but they seem load and work in mixer). What's that??



Change the path i plug manager and you fine.


----------



## InLight-Tone

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> It's quite an overpriced update, and yeah, some of the features are pretty cool (the new EQ!) ... but my God, is it ugly. Still. It cuts my heart like a knife.


Hmmm, what pray tell do you think is good looking? Have you played around with the colors?


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

InLight-Tone said:


> Hmmm, what pray tell do you think is good looking? Have you played around with the colors?



I'm always OCDing with colors for hours, attempting to make this visual train wreck a bit more easier on the eyes.

It's not just the colors. It's many things: like this ridiculous font they, tragically, are still using. Or those bulky radiused edges that are wrapped around everything - it's just very unsightly. Both Studio One as well as Logic - or Steinberg's own Dorico - are looking way more sleek and way less bloated and dorky. But hey. It could be worse (having to look at ProTools, for example).


----------



## IoannisGutevas

A bit off topic though but if you are not using it already i recommend this: https://justgetflux.com/ . 

Im spending almost all day on PC and it helps a lot (unless you wanna do some photoshop / AE work that needs color editing dont forget to disable it!). 

Sry for being off topic though guys.


----------



## phil_wc

IoannisGutevas said:


> A bit off topic though but if you are not using it already i recommend this: https://justgetflux.com/ .
> 
> Im spending almost all day on PC and it helps a lot (unless you wanna do some photoshop / AE work that needs color editing dont forget to disable it!).
> 
> Sry for being off topic though guys.



I love it and use it all the time. Unfortunately It's not going well with Play engine on PC. It causes a lot of lagging, when I have Play in my project. I have to close this app.


----------



## Jaap

IoannisGutevas said:


> A bit off topic though but if you are not using it already i recommend this: https://justgetflux.com/ .
> 
> Im spending almost all day on PC and it helps a lot (unless you wanna do some photoshop / AE work that needs color editing dont forget to disable it!).
> 
> Sry for being off topic though guys.



I didn't know this, thank you for this! 
Just installed it and man this is nice and so far it doesn't have an effect on PLAY, but I have only 5 active PLAY instances open in this project


----------



## chrisphan

Any other review about Frequency, the new EQ. I might go for the update if it's a good EQ that stacks up with Pro Q2


----------



## Musicam

Any news of this bug that explain Blakus?


----------



## pixel

chrisphan said:


> Any other review about Frequency, the new EQ. I might go for the update if it's a good EQ that stacks up with Pro Q2



I really like it but it have just one type of lo/hi shelf. Pro Q have more curves and separate L/R option and up to 24 bands per instance. So Frequency is like a little brother of Q2. In matter of sound quality I'm satisfied. Just wish to have all shelf types that are available in default Cubase EQ. Also there is no 'Matching EQ' but Curve EQ have this option.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau

Musicam said:


> Any news of this bug that explain Blakus?



Well, that's not a bug, that's how it is now


----------



## slidemasterx

Is there a way to upgrade from Cubase 9 essentials to Cubase 9 artist? I want to get the EDU version of essentials and move on to the artist version when I have enough funds. On the Cubase 9 artist buy now page, there seems to be no option for that.


----------



## Blakus

Musicam said:


> Any news of this bug that explain Blakus?


Those midi data boxes really annoy me. As a professional midi manipulator, it is my life mission to make those damn curves look sexy.  Hahaha. I think the little midi cc data boxes look great when you're using quantized data that is spaced out, but when recording continuous realtime data, it's just a giant mess. I'll get over it... maybe.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau

Well, CC data has never been the sexiest part of Cubase, unfortunately. Even when I draw the smoothest curves with my Wacom tablet I look back at Cubase and feel like I have Parkinson's disease.


----------



## kavinsky

whitewasteland said:


> Well, CC data has never been the sexiest part of Cubase, unfortunately. Even when I draw the smoothest curves with my Wacom tablet I look back at Cubase and feel like I have Parkinson's disease.


I think composers is not the biggest demographic for cubase, sadly.
otherwise I'm sure we would've had a decent editing of CC inside key editor ages ago (talking about smooth bezier envelopes and other up to date stuff)

I mean, its 2017 now and the state of cc editing is the same as it was in Cubase SX, ...... 2002






PS They had a nicer curves inside Note expression all the way back in C6 though, but the concept was pretty useless for our needs.


----------



## C-Wave

zeng said:


> C9 blacklisted my licensed and activated izotope plugins including Ozone 7?? and I cannot reactivate them (but they seem load and work in mixer). What's that??


I have the same thing.. windows 10.


----------



## utopia

Anyone can tell if they've fixed the loosing Generic Remote Connections on osx? Really frustrating to reset these every time you restart your computer.


----------



## Reaktor

I took a quick peek over previous 5 pages, but I'll have to ask: Doesn't this update seem extremely minor, feature-wise? As a 8.5 owner I'm very skeptical on new features shown on the marketing page. Only major update I find is the docking of mixer/notation tab at the bottom, which indeed is more intuitive and nice addition, but I find it very minor addition for paying $99. 

As the factory EQ of 8.5 was quite limited, I have already found alternatives, so that's one less feature important for me. I also find it strange that they introduced very limited sampler, instead of integrating some existing good sampler with zoning controls - I mean, seriously, what is a sampler good for if you cannot setup multiple samples for different keyzones, as the pitch becomes a problem if you go over an octave either direction? It's also quite useless for playing drum samples, unless you want to work a track per percussion... and hits / raisers / one-timers - why not just drag and drop & correct both timing and length via mouse, as you most likely have to do so anyway?

Ok, lots of flaming from a single viewpoint, but could someone give some positive pointers to contradict my point of view? Are there other features which don't show up on landing page, worth paying $99?


----------



## ChristopherDoucet

whitewasteland said:


> Curious issue here, when I press F11 to show the VST Instruments Rack, no scrollbar anymore to browse through the different Kontakt instances...
> 
> Could someone have a look and tell me if you see the same thing ?


I dont have an answer on your question. But I very happy to see a new smaller VST rack! I like that!


----------



## stigc56

utopia said:


> Anyone can tell if they've fixed the loosing Generic Remote Connections on osx? Really frustrating to reset these every time you restart your computer.


I was told by Martin Jirsak it is not a bug, but how the system works on Mac. The Generic Remote uses some kind of dynamic addresses so it has to be renewed every time you boot. I have created a macro in Keyboard Maestro to do it.


----------



## stigc56

I have had a lot of crashes in Cubase 9. Kind of stopping the workflow. ;-( One of them was in a small - I mean really small - project, where I just wanted to look at the preferences to change the background in the midi-editor to the light colour used in the presentation video. Bang Cubase disappears!


----------



## colony nofi

stigc56 said:


> I have had a lot of crashes in Cubase 9. Kind of stopping the workflow. ;-( One of them was in a small - I mean really small - project, where I just wanted to look at the preferences to change the background in the midi-editor to the light colour used in the presentation video. Bang
> Cubase disappears!



Could you try remove cubase entirely, rename your prefs files (so they are rebuilt on reinstall) - then install c9 from scratch and just bring back the pref's you need. This is always a first stop for instability problems. 
Is there any indication in crash logs of what process is causing the problem?


----------



## samphony

stigc56 said:


> I was told by Martin Jirsak it is not a bug, but how the system works on Mac. The Generic Remote uses some kind of dynamic addresses so it has to be renewed every time you boot. I have created a macro in Keyboard Maestro to do it.



Studio One had the same issues on mac. Logic always automatically reconnects devices. Strange.


----------



## ZeroZero

The way I transfer my prefs is open 8.5 in one monitor, then c9 in the other, then manually copy. I think it is wiser, knowledge from 'lived experience'.

Z


----------



## Harry

Daniel James said:


> So far I am loving this update.
> I'm not going to get into the debate of price, if it isnt worth the money to you then don't buy it. If you want the features then its worth the money! _*simple as that.*_
> 
> -DJ


Hei Daniel,
Unfourtunately it isn't as simple as that. If users think 9 is not worth the upgrade price (and it appears there is a large % of users who feel this way), when 9.5 comes around, and that has some decent features worth upgrading for, then they will have to pay for 9 and 9.5 upgrades together (so something like $150). If users wait until 10, its then going to be around $200. Like it or not, any users who want to continue with Cubase have to pay for this upgrade one day or another.


----------



## Musicam

Blakus said:


> Those midi data boxes really annoy me. As a professional midi manipulator, it is my life mission to make those damn curves look sexy.  Hahaha. I think the little midi cc data boxes look great when you're using quantized data that is spaced out, but when recording continuous realtime data, it's just a giant mess. I'll get over it... maybe.



Thanks Blakus!


----------



## JC_

The update does seem kind of expensive at first but there are some great new features and also the new video engine is coming in spring as well. I'm still getting used to the "lower zone" thing but the sampler track is already invaluable to me. A couple months ago, I had been considering trying out some other daw's that I haven't used yet (to see if I can improve my workflow for certain types of music) but this update is a big step in the right direction.


----------



## tokatila

Harry said:


> Hei Daniel,
> Unfourtunately it isn't as simple as that. If users think 9 is not worth the upgrade price (and it appears there is a large % of users who feel this way), when 9.5 comes around, and that has some decent features worth upgrading for, then they will have to pay for 9 and 9.5 upgrades together (so something like $150). If users wait until 10, its then going to be around $200. Like it or not, any users who want to continue with Cubase have to pay for this upgrade one day or another.



It's mentally easier when you think Cubase being subscription-based. .5 update 49€ .0 update 99€, makes 12,33 € / month as a subscription.


----------



## Harry

tokatila said:


> It's mentally easier when you think Cubase being subscription-based. .5 update 49€ .0 update 99€, makes 12,33 € / month as a subscription.


... plus buying the programme in the first place.


----------



## tokatila

Harry said:


> ... plus buying the programme in the first place.



Yup, but that's ancient history...


----------



## jonathanwright

Apologies for another request!

I'm finding the key commands to toggle the left and right zones (Command + Option + L or R) work in the project window, but aren't working for me in the main MixConsole windows.

Pressing the icons works correctly.

Is this happening for anyone else?

I've already trashed preferences once due to a bug with the MixConsole toolbar, I've also checked the key commands and everything is as it should be.

If someone could take a moment to check it's not my system that would be great.


----------



## Allegro

*Summary: *Big rant. Why you no do this Steinberg, why you no do that.

- Mixing*:* I so thought they'd give those channel strip knobs a good overhaul and improve the quality of their eq, strip compressor etc. Right now, the knob movement feels all weird. The 'pre' section (not new) is invaluable for a good workflow but we can't see quick VU values to gainstage properly. Which makes me want to add another VU meter as an insert. And we all know how precious those slots are. I mean atleast let us choose whether the last two inserts are pre or post faders.
Also, undo or no undo, I end up clicking some knob or other parameter when scrolling left and right in the mix console tracks. And when you call your mixer a mix console, I expect you to put some love in your channel strips or let us assign some custom knobs from an insert plugin and set up our customized strip.

- UI:
Not enough consistency. They need to justify their decision of using different button sets and knobs for different areas in the DAW. Although overhauling your plugins is a nice start, a lot of areas look dated and then out of a sudden, we have a different UI language for a different section of the DAW. Those CC lane dots will give me eye cancer. 

Sampler track:
The whole naming sounds confusing to me. First, we have the zone (notice how much wasted space we have on the left and right. Just let us add a fade in, fade out, choose the sample start (phase) using three simple knobs on the front page. They made things way more complicated while missing the simpler important things. Not only do we have a conventional ADSR cycle in there but an Omnisphere like envelope section. Yet, the simple ability to let me do what I want quickly is nowhere to be found.
Sometimes, i feel like they need to internalize these requests more and understand the worlkflow of those people who make these feature requests. Eg. why they want the feature in the first. Right now, i feel like they're simply adding new features and moving on.

As an example, look how they made that rack zone resizeable. We were whining about it and they were like alright shutup! We'll let you resize. If you look at the outcome. Only the default sized rack zone looks properly done, visually. If you make it small, the text formating gets weird.

After all of this I still think that cubase is as close as I can get to a custom tailored DAW for my use so I am definitely upgrading. But from a composer standpoint, I don't feel like a whole has been added to my workflow. The included plugins (while decent) need better integration with cubase. Give me more of a reason to use them.


----------



## pixel

Allegro said:


> choose the sample start (phase) using three simple knobs on the front page. They made things way more complicated



This is the best and simplest way to select sample start much better than knob:


----------



## ChristopherDoucet

It doesn't sound like this is the case but, has anyone determined if Render in Place has been modified in any way? I really want the ability to print dry using Vepro without printing 100 blank tracks in the process.


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer

ChristopherDoucet said:


> It doesn't sound like this is the case but, has anyone determined if Render in Place has been modified in any way? I really want the ability to print dry using Vepro without printing 100 blank tracks in the process.



Haven't tried it myself, but I've seen more than one person report that this works properly now.


----------



## ChristopherDoucet

Mihkel Zilmer said:


> Haven't tried it myself, but I've seen more than one person report that this works properly now.



Really? Like in 9 or before?! Im on the latest version of 8.5 and it still glitches for me.


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer

ChristopherDoucet said:


> Really? Like in 9 or before?! Im on the latest version of 8.5 and it still glitches for me.



It's definitely not working in 8.5, I've tried that in the past. 

Can't check in 9 at the moment, but reports are it's actually working, here is one from page 16 of this thread:



Daniel James said:


> What used to happen is if I had say 16 midi tracks in an multitimbral instance of Kontakt and I wanted to render say just midi track 16 in place, for some reason it would make a new audio track for every other track (1-15) just with no audio data in it (creates an actual audio clip just no sound). So now it appears to be working correctly where it will ONLY create an audio clip and track for the clip I select to render in place.
> 
> -DJ


----------



## PeterKorcek

I did not spend much time playing around with C9.0.1 last night, but overall I liked the update - what I like is the fixed transport control and resizable rack section - very nice and it gives the overall GUI more compact and solid appearance I guess. When I discovered many native plugins were changed in terms of GUI, I was delighted as I did not like the previous look. Sampler track might be interesting, Mixer Undo is nice, and I think those dreadful pop-up sections at the borders of screen are gone!

I was hoping for a new video engine, but at least it will be ready in the Spring next year (BTW, whenever Cubase was not playing nicely with me, especially videos , Reaper saved me  I don't think it's full-sized NEW version update, feels like 8.75 really


----------



## pixel

Mihkel Zilmer said:


> It's definitely not working in 8.5, I've tried that in the past.
> 
> Can't check in 9 at the moment, but reports are it's actually working, here is one from page 16 of this thread:



It's the same like in 8.5


----------



## greggybud

jonathanwright said:


> Apologies for another request!
> 
> I'm finding the key commands to toggle the left and right zones (Command + Option + L or R) work in the project window, but aren't working for me in the main MixConsole windows.
> 
> Pressing the icons works correctly.
> 
> Is this happening for anyone else?
> 
> I've already trashed preferences once due to a bug with the MixConsole toolbar, I've also checked the key commands and everything is as it should be.
> 
> If someone could take a moment to check it's not my system that would be great.



No reason to apologize! 

Things have changed a bit with C9. In the Key commands you see a new section titled Window Zones.

For the project window, in key commands go to Window Zones>show/hide left (used to be the inspector only) and show/hide right. You probably already know this.

For the 3 mix consoles, it is different. In the Key commands go to MIXER>show hide channel selector and just below that show hide control room/meter.

If you have those set up and it's not working I would say something is wrong on your end as it works here. Or, I don't understand your issue.


----------



## ChristopherDoucet

Is 9more powerful? I am hoping the full 64-bit is more stable and quicker. Right now, I have about a 7 second lag between every action in 8.5. Kind of a work flow killer.


----------



## AlexRuger

ChristopherDoucet said:


> Is 9more powerful? I am hoping the full 64-bit is more stable and quicker. Right now, I have about a 7 second lag between every action in 8.5. Kind of a work flow killer.



That sounds like a computer issue, not a Cubase issue.


----------



## Musicam

The final thought is: Its really interesting upgrading to this version?


----------



## jononotbono

YES! Although I haven't yet! Hope this is helpful?


----------



## Musicam

Of course, but now? Why? Thanks!


----------



## PeterKorcek

I had similar lags on Cubase 8.5 that went away after putting USB to another slot! Is it possible? 

Of course try to update elicenser, audio interface drivers (umless there are issues with latest drivers-RME here, stable for over 3 years now), optimizing PC (background processes, network and graphic card) etc


----------



## jonathanwright

greggybud said:


> No reason to apologize!
> 
> Things have changed a bit with C9. In the Key commands you see a new section titled Window Zones.
> 
> For the project window, in key commands go to Window Zones>show/hide left (used to be the inspector only) and show/hide right. You probably already know this.
> 
> For the 3 mix consoles, it is different. In the Key commands go to MIXER>show hide channel selector and just below that show hide control room/meter.
> 
> If you have those set up and it's not working I would say something is wrong on your end as it works here. Or, I don't understand your issue.



Thanks greggybud, that indeed works!

It appears the tooltips that pop up when hovering over the icons in the mixer window show the key commands for the _project_ window, which was why I though they weren't working.


----------



## Vik

Is there a complete list of changes between Cubase 9 and the previous version somewhere?


----------



## jononotbono

I'm thinking I might accidentally hit that buy button this week.


----------



## URL




----------



## andreªs

On my system (OSX 11.11.6) F1 won't open the manual.


----------



## BNRSound

andreªs said:


> On my system (OSX 11.11.6) F1 won't open the manual.


Doesn't work for me either on Win 10. Looks like the documentation folder is completely missing. Maybe they neglected to include it in the update download? I'm downloading the complete installer to find out.


----------



## InLight-Tone

It's not in the complete installer either. I had to download it manually and create the folder Cubase 9/documentation and put it in there...


----------



## andreªs

InLight-Tone said:


> It's not in the complete installer either. I had to download it manually and create the folder Cubase 9/documentation and put it in there...



Thanks for the hint! They must have been in a rush...


----------



## khollister

That worked for me on a Mac. Just to be clear, you need to open the Cubase 9 application package (right click "Show Package Contents") and create a folder "documentation" inside the Contents folder. Put the PDF's in there and you're in business.

Not sure where this goes in Windows.


----------



## ZeroZero

https://www.steinberg.help

Manuals here. I think C9 is encouraging use of manuals on line via the help menu. I am not on Mac. in fact, what is a Mac?


----------



## Whatisvalis

ZeroZero said:


> https://www.steinberg.help
> 
> Manuals here. I think C9 is encouraging use of manuals on line via the help menu. I am not on Mac. in fact, what is a Mac?



The term Mac? Has that really become an old timer reference now?


----------



## ZeroZero

Just waiting for the next update?


----------



## IvanP

jononotbono said:


> I'm pretty sure Hans Zimmer scrapes on by from year to year!



And I'm pretty sure HZ didn't ask Steinberg for Chord Pads


----------



## jononotbono

IvanP said:


> And I'm pretty sure HZ didn't ask Steinberg for Chord Pads



No. Deadmouse obviously did.


----------



## URL

Who compose in chords...?


----------



## jononotbono

I don't understand the question.

I actually visited the Steinberg forum last night. Haven't read so many posts by so many people moaning for a long time. Some justified but 99% of it is embarrassing. Will avoid that place for a while.


----------



## URL

CB9 is absolutely my favorite -chord pad is nice if you don't know what chord your have build up with singel notes...


----------



## FriFlo

Harry said:


> Hei Daniel,
> Unfourtunately it isn't as simple as that. If users think 9 is not worth the upgrade price (and it appears there is a large % of users who feel this way), when 9.5 comes around, and that has some decent features worth upgrading for, then they will have to pay for 9 and 9.5 upgrades together (so something like $150). If users wait until 10, its then going to be around $200. Like it or not, any users who want to continue with Cubase have to pay for this upgrade one day or another.


Exactly! Steinberg have kind of moved to a subscription model without calling it by its name. Regarding v9: I find the mixer history undo list a good step and the sampler track seems like a good tool for quick creativity, even though it seems like it is not very well thought through at this stage. But what I am really missing is some vision for film music composers! As the recent poll here suggests, Cubase is the number one for our peer. Instead of resting on that success, Steinberg should rather push the envelope further. They started with promising ideas all around, like expression maps, note expression - all good steps towards a perfect integration of sample based instruments, but they just won't continue developing these further. Today, we all have our tablets with customizable apps like Lemur, but there still isn't a good way to integrate that control with Cubase, which could simply be done. It seems to me like all of those developers focus on features and add ons that are easy to understand instead of maybe more complex stuff, which would revolutionize the way of working. Therefore, I will stick with 8.5 for now, as long as they don't come up with something truly new and finally fix those bugs and problems with earlier features.


----------



## zeng

"Undo in mixer" must be a standart, not a paid feature...


----------



## Musicam

99$ for upgrade and the next year 99$ for upgrade... Oh!


----------



## Whatisvalis

My issue with Steinberg is a lot of the stuff they introduce is superfluous (VST connect/cloud thing), while other promising concepts like Media bay, and the version built into racks, are underdeveloped.

My guess is they have a poor BETA program and don't listen to or get the testing feedback they need.


----------



## jonathanwright

On a positive note (despite having a few grumbles myself), so far it does appear that Cubase 9 is far more stable on my system (MacOS Sierra).

No crashes as yet.


----------



## URL

CB9 is very cool -lets hope in the next update we get a new video engine and some other exciting stuff.
Cant wait.


----------



## InLight-Tone

jononotbono said:


> I don't understand the question.
> 
> I actually visited the Steinberg forum last night. Haven't read so many posts by so many people moaning for a long time. Some justified but 99% of it is embarrassing. Will avoid that place for a while.


Oh man I thought the same thing, what a bunch of whiners. Luckily those German engineers have thick skin...


----------



## MarcelM

did you guys import your old templates into cubase 9 (any issues?) or build new ones from scratch?

i loaded mine and it seems to work just fine.


----------



## Blackster

I imported my template first but the performance was not really good. So, I decided to build it from scratch again using only instrument tracks. The performance is way better now!


----------



## ZeroZero

Templates - don't forget to save them at least once using C9.


----------



## Grizzlymv

Just upgraded. Loaded my template, all works fine so far. Blacklisted only my 32 bit version of VallhallaRoom, but I'm using the 64 bit version anyway, so no big deal. Not a huge update, but I like all the small enhancements overall. They really help streamlining the workflows by making it easy to reach different tools/features. Nothing revolutionary, but a great step forward. It does feel more like an 8.6 version than a 9.0 though.


----------



## IFM

Now that Sierra has been updated I gave C9 a go. The ASIO average level when connected to a large number of VEP instances appears to be gone. I was also able to get a larger number of Kontakt instances on without the realtime meter peaking either. So far this is very good news. 
Chris

Edit: fixing typos


----------



## jononotbono

IFM said:


> Now that Sierra has been updated I gave C9 a go. The night ASIO average level when connected to a large number of VEP instances appears to be gone. I was also able to get a larger number of Kontakt instances on without the realtime meter peaking either. So far this is very good news.
> Chris



This is wonderful news to hear. I can't wait till after Christmas and I shall buy the upgrade!


----------



## Mishabou

Anyone knows if it's recommended to deinstall 8 before installing 9, or they can coexist without any problems ? 
Thx


----------



## holywilly

Both version 8 and 9 are coexisted.


----------



## IFM

jononotbono said:


> This is wonderful news to hear. I can't wait till after Christmas and I shall buy the upgrade!


Yes the combo seems to be 10.12.2 and C9...Under 10.11 it performed similar to 8.5...badly. Granted you still have to deal with the pause of sound with VEP but I don't think that will ever go away.


----------



## ryanstrong

IFM said:


> Yes the combo seems to be 10.12.2 and C9...Under 10.11 it performed similar to 8.5...badly. Granted you still have to deal with the pause of sound with VEP but I don't think that will ever go away.


When are you experiencing pause of sound?

I'm on 8.5 and get pauses of sound with VEP on a slave. There's no way it's CPU or too much going on as it will do it with only a few instruments loaded to RAM.


----------



## Mishabou

IFM said:


> Yes the combo seems to be 10.12.2 and C9...Under 10.11 it performed similar to 8.5...badly. Granted you still have to deal with the pause of sound with VEP but I don't think that will ever go away.



10.11.6 and 8.5 was rock solid for me. 

Tested v9 briefly over the wk, i'm getting odd behaviours with my S6 and they also forgot to include the Appset profile for it so none of the soft keys are working.


----------



## danielb

Mmm a stupid question, I can't find the new 8 band eq (cubase pro) !! how is it called in the plug in list ? :(


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira

danielb said:


> Mmm a stupid question, I can't find the new 8 band eq (cubase pro) !! how is it called in the plug in list ? :(



frequency


----------



## danielb

OH I couldn't find it because I had a custom plugin list haha... thanks


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira

danielb said:


> OH I couldn't find it because I had a custom plugin list haha... thanks



haha, happened to me too.


----------



## IFM

ryanstrong said:


> When are you experiencing pause of sound?
> 
> I'm on 8.5 and get pauses of sound with VEP on a slave. There's no way it's CPU or too much going on as it will do it with only a few instruments loaded to RAM.


This has been discussed at length in other threads. It has to do when you change instances and the buffer recalculates. Cubase does in in real time, LPX does it during start of playback.


----------



## shomynik

IFM said:


> Yes the combo seems to be 10.12.2 and C9...Under 10.11 it performed similar to 8.5...badly. Granted you still have to deal with the pause of sound with VEP but I don't think that will ever go away.



Hm, i am on PC, Win 10, and I remember those pauses when switching from one VEP instance to another, but searching for the solution got me the result and those are gone. I don't quite remember what was it though.

Did you guys try switching the Audio Priority from Normal to Boost, in Devices/Device Setup/VST Audio System? I remember the default is Normal, and I have it on Boost now.

EDIT: Also, I have AG on Normal.


----------



## IFM

shomynik said:


> Hm, i am on PC, Win 10, and I remember those pauses when switching from one VEP instance to another, but searching for the solution got me the result and those are gone. I don't quite remember what was it though.
> 
> Did you guys try switching the Audio Priority from Normal to Boost, in Devices/Device Setup/VST Audio System? I remember the default is Normal, and I have it on Boost now.
> 
> EDIT: Also, I have AG on Normal.


The only solution is to turn off ASIO guard for VEP which isn't something I want to do. I really don't care about the pauses...I understand why they are there and it is so brief but the time I've selected the track and am ready to play it the buffer has already adjusted. 

I got better overall performance having AP set to normal and AG to high. This combo best mimics LPX on my system.


----------



## shomynik

I clearly remember those pauses with Cubase 8.0 and VEP5, and even audio pops on jumping from one instance to another, and the pauses were longer if the AG were on High, and shorter if it was on low. I settled on Normal and moved on but now, I don't know what the heck is it but I just tried to change AP to Normal, and AG to High and Low, and I am not getting pauses at all. This is with Cubase 9 and VEP6.


----------



## esencia

shomynik said:


> I clearly remember those pauses with Cubase 8.0 and VEP5, and even audio pops on jumping from one instance to another, and the pauses were longer if the AG were on High, and shorter if it was on low. I settled on Normal and moved on but now, I don't know what the heck is it but I just tried to change AP to Normal, and AG to High and Low, and I am not getting pauses at all. This is with Cubase 9 and VEP6.



I'm using Cubase Pro 9+ VEP 6 for OsX (on the same machine), and I'm having those cpu spikes/pauses you described..
I've tried AG on/off, but no luck.. Also I've checked if reducing or increasing VEP buffer size from 2 to zero, 1, 3, 4.. nothing
My VEP server has 18 instances loaded, around 43Gb of RAM for it, in preferences: 1thread per instance.. an kontakt with multithreading OFF.

any good idea to solve it? what´s the preference's configuration of the ones that have this working like a charm?

thanks!


----------



## shomynik

esencia said:


> I'm using Cubase Pro 9+ VEP 6 for OsX (on the same machine), and I'm having those cpu spikes/pauses you described..
> I've tried AG on/off, but no luck.. Also I've checked if reducing or increasing VEP buffer size from 2 to zero, 1, 3, 4.. nothing
> My VEP server has 18 instances loaded, around 43Gb of RAM for it, in preferences: 1thread per instance.. an kontakt with multithreading OFF.
> 
> any good idea to solve it? what´s the preference's configuration of the ones that have this working like a charm?
> 
> thanks!


16 VEP6 instances on the slave and 13 on the host, both PC machines so don't know how good it translates to mac... I have all of the multicore/multithreading settings ON, Cubase, Kontakt (all the cores in every instance), VEP (same, all the cores in every instance). Reason is that I had some problems with ASIO overloading which was solved by turning all the cores on everything. And, as I said, AG on Normal, and Audio Priority on Boost.


----------



## esencia

shomynik said:


> 16 VEP6 instances on the slave and 13 on the host, both PC machines so don't know how good it translates to mac... I have all of the multicore/multithreading settings ON, Cubase, Kontakt (all the cores in every instance), VEP (same, all the cores in every instance). Reason is that I had some problems with ASIO overloading which was solved by turning all the cores on everything. And, as I said, AG on Normal, and Audio Priority on Boost.


multithreading ON on everything? wow..that´s the only thing I didn´t try because I was recommended not to do that by VEP and NI if you are using everything on the same computer...


----------



## Mishabou

esencia said:


> I'm using Cubase Pro 9+ VEP 6 for OsX (on the same machine), and I'm having those cpu spikes/pauses you described..
> I've tried AG on/off, but no luck.. Also I've checked if reducing or increasing VEP buffer size from 2 to zero, 1, 3, 4.. nothing
> My VEP server has 18 instances loaded, around 43Gb of RAM for it, in preferences: 1thread per instance.. an kontakt with multithreading OFF.
> 
> any good idea to solve it? what´s the preference's configuration of the ones that have this working like a charm?
> 
> thanks!



Depending on the project, i either use PT12HD or CB9 as my main DAW (Mac Pro trashcan 6 cores) connected to a slave (MacPro 12 cores trashcan) via VEP pro 6.

When you host Kontakt/Play in a DAW or VEP, the latter will take care of the cores distribution so i have the multiprocessor support turned off in Kontakt. I have tested more VEP instances with less instruments vs one VEP instance with more instruments and did not notice any difference so i opt for the first option. For best performance, try tweaking the number of cores assigned to your instances, by default VEP use the setting in the preferences, in your case 1 thread.

Connect all your instances to CB9 and verify the CPU usage of each instance (bottom right window), if any of them hovers above 75%, you most likely will experience intermittent drop out/CPU spikes and you will want to to increase the number of cores for that particular instance. On my slave, i have over 500 instruments loaded ready to go with zero problem. Some instance has 1 core and others 4, you will have to experiment to find the sweet spot for your system. Good luck.


----------



## esencia

Anhtu said:


> Depending on the project, i either use PT12HD or CB9 as my main DAW (Mac Pro trashcan 6 cores) connected to a slave (MacPro 12 cores trashcan) via VEP pro 6.
> 
> When you host Kontakt/Play in a DAW or VEP, the latter will take care of the cores distribution so i have the multiprocessor support turned off in Kontakt. I have tested more VEP instances with less instruments vs one VEP instance with more instruments and did not notice any difference so i opt for the first option. For best performance, try tweaking the number of cores assigned to your instances, by default VEP use the setting in the preferences, in your case 1 thread.
> 
> Connect all your instances to CB9 and verify the CPU usage of each instance (bottom right window), if any of them hovers above 75%, you most likely will experience intermittent drop out/CPU spikes and you will want to to increase the number of cores for that particular instance. On my slave, i have over 500 instruments loaded ready to go with zero problem. Some instance has 1 core and others 4, you will have to experiment to find the sweet spot for your system. Good luck.


Thanks for your answer!
Another Macpro 2013 6 cores here...
What cubase asio buffer did you set? More than 256?
Asio guard on or off?

I'm running vep and cubase on the same daw...I've tried to increase threads (as far as I knew that setting is for all the instances , i didn't know that it could be different per instance) in vep but I have random spikes with session in stop mode.

It's like vep and cubase were communicating each other after a certain amount of time... (I've read something about that ...). I don't know if in case it was a sync issue, and so I have everything on the same daw, i could reduce vep buffer to zero in all instances instead of the default 2 buffer.

I really appreciate your help..
Thanks


----------



## Mishabou

esencia said:


> Thanks for your answer!
> Another Macpro 2013 6 cores here...
> What cubase asio buffer did you set? More than 256?
> Asio guard on or off?
> 
> I'm running vep and cubase on the same daw...I've tried to increase threads (as far as I knew that setting is for all the instances , i didn't know that it could be different per instance) in vep but I have random spikes with session in stop mode.
> 
> It's like vep and cubase were communicating each other after a certain amount of time... (I've read something about that ...). I don't know if in case it was a sync issue, and so I have everything on the same daw, i could reduce vep buffer to zero in all instances instead of the default 2 buffer.
> 
> I really appreciate your help..
> Thanks




My asio buffer is set to 64 and i did not alter the default Asio guard so i presume it's on. The buffers of my VEP plug-ins in Cubase are set to 1 buffer. If you are using a 6 core MacPro, that means you have 12 threads total for your local VEP server. Obviously you must leave at least one or two cores for your OS and CB (again you must experiment as i don't know how big/cpu intensive are your CB sessions). Let say you use two cores for your OS and DAW, you have 10 left to be assigned to your various instances. The goal is to have all your instances hover around 50-60 % max. 

My 500+ instruments are loaded in 8 different instances, each hovering around 20 - 50 %.


----------



## esencia

Anhtu said:


> My asio buffer is set to 64 and i did not alter the default Asio guard so i presume it's on. The buffers of my VEP plug-ins in Cubase are set to 1 buffer. If you are using a 6 core MacPro, that means you have 12 threads total for your local VEP server. Obviously you must leave at least one or two cores for your OS and CB (again you must experiment as i don't know how big/cpu intensive are your CB sessions). Let say you use two cores for your OS and DAW, you have 10 left to be assigned to your various instances. The goal is to have all your instances hover around 50-60 % max.
> 
> My 500+ instruments are loaded in 8 different instances, each hovering around 20 - 50 %.


thank you anthu.. 

A really low buffer, the one that you have! 
But probably because your VEP server is on another slave computer. May be that´s the difference with my situation.
I've increased my ASIO buffer to 512, and AG to high and cpu spikes were gone by last hour .. let's see if that keeps working  

BTW, how is PT12HD with VEP for orchestration? do you have a big sound difference vs Cubase? and what about CPU resources?

Thanks


----------



## shomynik

esencia said:


> thank you anthu..
> 
> A really low buffer, the one that you have!
> But probably because your VEP server is on another slave computer. May be that´s the difference with my situation.
> I've increased my ASIO buffer to 512, and AG to high and cpu spikes were gone by last hour .. let's see if that keeps working
> 
> BTW, how is PT12HD with VEP for orchestration? do you have a big sound difference vs Cubase? and what about CPU resources?
> 
> Thanks


Just wanted to say that there is no sound difference between daws  Keep on rockin and hope you fix those problems for you


----------



## Mishabou

esencia said:


> thank you anthu..
> 
> A really low buffer, the one that you have!
> But probably because your VEP server is on another slave computer. May be that´s the difference with my situation.
> I've increased my ASIO buffer to 512, and AG to high and cpu spikes were gone by last hour .. let's see if that keeps working
> 
> BTW, how is PT12HD with VEP for orchestration? do you have a big sound difference vs Cubase? and what about CPU resources?
> 
> Thanks



Depending on the gig, one computer is sometimes plenty, and in this case i use a small to mid size VEP template. With everything running on one MacPro 6 cores, i have no problem running cubase at 64 or 128 buffer max with a mid size VEP pro template and 1 x buffer on the VEP plug-ins inside CB. Personally, any buffer beyond 256 inside the DAW and 1 x buffer on the VEP plug-ins, is not really cutting it as it's too much latency for my taste, so 64 is ideal but 128 is workable. Don't forget that in your case, with a DAW buffer of 512 and VEP pro plug ins buffer at 2 x, your total latency is 1536! 

Sound wise, there is no difference wether i use PT or CB and CPU resources are the same. It really boils down to workflow preferences.


----------



## ryanstrong

IFM said:


> This has been discussed at length in other threads. It has to do when you change instances and the buffer recalculates. Cubase does in in real time, LPX does it during start of playback.


Did some searching for this thread and couldn't find it - was there a solution to this or just a reality to live with?


----------



## IFM

ryanstrong said:


> Did some searching for this thread and couldn't find it - was there a solution to this or just a reality to live with?


You live with it for now.


----------



## esencia

Anhtu said:


> Depending on the gig, one computer is sometimes plenty, and in this case i use a small to mid size VEP template. With everything running on one MacPro 6 cores, i have no problem running cubase at 64 or 128 buffer max with a mid size VEP pro template and 1 x buffer on the VEP plug-ins inside CB. Personally, any buffer beyond 256 inside the DAW and 1 x buffer on the VEP plug-ins, is not really cutting it as it's too much latency for my taste, so 64 is ideal but 128 is workable. Don't forget that in your case, with a DAW buffer of 512 and VEP pro plug ins buffer at 2 x, your total latency is 1536!
> 
> Sound wise, there is no difference wether i use PT or CB and CPU resources are the same. It really boils down to workflow preferences.


it´s supposed to be too much latency (512), but my surprise is that I can play with that as it was a "lower latency". 
In logic , if I set 512 is completely unplayable.. May be the ASIO driver is better than OS X driver.. and 512 is not so high latency when you play a real instrument..


----------



## IFM

esencia said:


> it´s supposed to be too much latency (512), but my surprise is that I can play with that as it was a "lower latency".
> In logic , if I set 512 is completely unplayable.. May be the ASIO driver is better than OS X driver.. and 512 is not so high latency when you play a real instrument..


That's incredible. I can't go past 128 in C9...256 is really what I'm used to and give me the best result. I know different interfaces and types effect this so out of curiosity what are you using?


----------



## esencia

IFM said:


> That's incredible. I can't go past 128 in C9...256 is really what I'm used to and give me the best result. I know different interfaces and types effect this so out of curiosity what are you using?


Believe me.. I was as shocked as you when I tried it yesterday...For me, the best way to check it out is play a Piano VI ... and I was able to live with that
It´s an Antelope Orion32.


----------



## IFM

esencia said:


> Believe me.. I was as shocked as you when I tried it yesterday...For me, the best way to check it out is play a Piano VI ... and I was able to live with that
> It´s an Antelope Orion32.


That's a high end interface for sure and that kind of latency with a USB interface...again impressive!


----------



## esencia

IFM said:


> That's a high end interface for sure and that kind of latency with a USB interface...again impressive!


I'm really happy with it.. It´s my link to the analog domain for making analog summing.
It´s amazing that using an USB connector I'm able to have 24 analog outputs+4 digital input/output+2 analog inputs in real time.
Highly recommended!


----------



## jononotbono

So it's been a few weeks. What's the verdict on Cubase Pro 9 compared to 8.5? People loving it or loathing it? Stable? I'm proud of myself for holding off for this long already!


----------



## Allegro

For me: I paid $99 for mixer undo and a new startup screen picture because I was desperate. If you have multiple monitors, lower zone won't be that usefull except if you really like sampler tracks or multiple mix consoles (which work in a convoluted way anyway but that's a topic of its own). If the simple ability to undo and resize a damn side pane are two of their best new features, you can kind of figure out where they're going with this.
They just add features without internalizing or simulating an actual production/compositional scenario. And I still get that "hey look! We listened" vibe from them. Even those new features they add have such an inconsistent UI that I have a feeling they don't even have their design language sorted out yet. Different elements have different buttons for no reason. As if two separate teams worked on it and they were not allowed to communicate with each other even remotely.

So for me, whatever I spent was worth it because I couldn't deal with those mix console headaches. Imagine yourself at an airport, too tired to go out, overpriced food everywhere but you still end up buying loads of it. It was that kind of situation for me.

I have a feeling (no real data to prove) they just know that all these old timers are invested in Cubase so much that it's going to be hard for them to switch so easily this fast. Just impress more kids and EDM heads (Nothing against EDM, I ghost produce myself). As far as stability and performance goes, it's exactly the same for me. Didn't have any major problems with 8.5 in my disabled track template, it's still the same.

Just to clarify though: I love Cubase!


----------



## ZeroZero

Cubase 9 is a minor update there are no big features and very little in the way of bug fixes. The Biggest thing is the re-arrangement of the GUIs through "Zones". The one thing I do like is having the ability to show a score in the lower zone whilst in the project window. A lot of people are turning off the zone features. I work mainly with them off. Oh, you get a "sampler track" which is very basic, you cannot split or layer sounds, your better off using Kontakt. 
I have a thread called "new features in C9" in the Steinberg forum, it does not show much though. Even so, my opinion, is that I don't regret upgrading, I the minor improvements are worth it - I suppose, and I do hope that Cubase will get back to it's innovative self soon, I would not change to any other DAW.
Z


----------



## jononotbono

ZeroZero said:


> I do hope that Cubase will get back to it's innovative self soon



Interesting. What more do you personally want Cubase to be able to do? Excluding any bug fixes obviously.


----------



## muk

Hasn't Steinberg announced that there will be no new version next year and they'll focus on bug fixing instead? In my opinion this is overdue and a good decision. What I don't like about it is that they make you pay another upgrade price for essential bug fixing. Cubase 9 is not a new version of Cubase, it's a ticket to basic customer support in my opinion.


----------



## jononotbono

muk said:


> Hasn't Steinberg announced that there will be no new version next year and they'll focus on bug fixing instead? In my opinion this is overdue and a good decision. What I don't like about it is that they make you pay another upgrade price for essential bug fixing. Cubase 9 is not a new version of Cubase, it's a ticket to basic customer support in my opinion.



Really? I haven't been to the Steinberg site for a while. I'll have a sniff about. Sounds good. 

I don't personally think £80 is a lot of money to get Mixconsole Undo (which is a lot more than just an Undo button). And Multiple Marker Tracks. I have wanted that for a long time. I will happily pay to have any bugs fixed. Anything to make it the best it can be. It must be a nightmare releasing a DAW in this modern age and hugely time consuming.


----------



## ZeroZero

jononotbono said:


> Interesting. What more do you personally want Cubase to be able to do? Excluding any bug fixes obviously.


Fully integrated Dorico score. Improved Expression Maps, better management of RAM (global purge) A B compare in Mixer. Ability to see prper staff in project view, better Media Bay - to include VST presets, ability to slave properly, Dockeable windows. Improved Key Editor functions, ability to also see score in Key Editor. Better management of articulations in score. Phrase library. 

There is always room for improvement  

Z


----------



## ZeroZero

muk said:


> Hasn't Steinberg announced that there will be no new version next year and they'll focus on bug fixing instead? In my opinion this is overdue and a good decision. What I don't like about it is that they make you pay another upgrade price for essential bug fixing. Cubase 9 is not a new version of Cubase, it's a ticket to basic customer support in my opinion.



Source?


----------



## jononotbono

ZeroZero said:


> Fully integrated Dorico score. Improved Expression Maps, better management of RAM (global purge) A B compare in Mixer. Ability to see prper staff in project view, better Media Bay - to include VST presets, ability to slave properly, Dockeable windows. Improved Key Editor functions, ability to also see score in Key Editor. Better management of articulations in score. Phrase library.
> 
> There is always room for improvement
> 
> Z



I agree that there is always room for improvements. I have quite a big wishlist of improvements and many of them have been acknowledged by Steinberg (as have many other's) but this stuff takes time.

Your inclusion of integrating Dorico is fair but it must be said that Dorico isn't finished yet so to expect it to be fully integrated at this point is unrealistic. I have no doubt it will be 100% integrated once it can be (at a cost of buying a Dorico License obviously) and will be a game changer but it's way too young to hold any breath. Ability to see proper staff in project view? Why bother when Dorico is integrated. I'm sure that will deliver everything score related in spades when it's time.

Yeah, Expression Maps could be massively improved. Just having an articulation scroll bar would help but having the option to have the whole Expression map to a separate screen or window (touching on your dockable window wish) would be great. I suggested this on the Steinberg forum a while ago. 

The main things I care about are CPU spiking and VEPro with Asio Guard 2 finally working as advertised and Midi Tracks remember their routing once an Instrument track has been Disabled and Enabled.


----------



## Prockamanisc

ZeroZero said:


> Source?


Source - Avid Marketing Department.


----------



## ZeroZero

Agreed Jono. BTW I have heard nothing about Steinberg only focussing on bugs - frankly I only find a few, it's stable. Expression maps look different in Dorico, which is not yet ready for prime time. Dorico could not handle chord symbols last I checked.
People get stuck in a "vision" when it comes to software. A Word Processor was thought to merely imitate a good typewriter, to begin with, then it was realised that it could be much more powerful than that. Steinberg have invented lots of innovative stuff - the VST being a huge game changer. My fear is they are stuck in a "vision" of a DAW again. Dorico is presently just an engraver with a few bells and whistles, it could be much more of a creative tool.
Memory wise, orchestrators are always struggling with RAM. If you think it through the only time we need all the samples for all the notes on a track is when we are recording when the track is "active". At all other times all the samples apart from the one's used in an actual MIDI recording, are redundant and could be unloaded by a global purge function. This would also include any muted tracks. This way Cubase Ram management could be hugely improved.


----------



## ZeroZero

Prockamanisc said:


> Source - Avid Marketing Department.



Yes but where?


----------



## jononotbono

ZeroZero said:


> Memory wise, orchestrators are always struggling with RAM. If you think it through the only time we need all the samples for all the notes on a track is when we are recording when the track is "active". At all other times all the samples apart from the one's used in an actual MIDI recording, are redundant and could be unloaded by a global purge function. This would also include any muted tracks. This way Cubase Ram management could be hugely improved.



Well, I can't disagree with RAM problems but I do, like many other have a solution for that. BUY MORE. haha! RAM is super cheap now compared to a decade ago. Kontakt's Purge All and Update Sample Pool are also incredibly great. Especially through VEPro. But we all have different needs...


----------



## ZeroZero

jononotbono said:


> Well, I can't disagree with RAM problems but I do, like many other have a solution for that. BUY MORE. haha! RAM is super cheap now compared to a decade ago. Kontakt's Purge All and Update Sample Pool are also incredibly great. Especially through VEPro. But we all have different needs...


Agreed again. But efficient handling of RAM enables Cubase on smaller devices. Kontakts purge is good, but it is only for Kontakt. Vepro should not be needed at all, if Cubase got it's act together on slaves.


----------



## muk

ZeroZero said:


> Source?



Can't bloody find it. But it seems to not be anything special anyway. A little digging revealed that since Cubase 6 Steinberg released a new version every two years, with corresponding .5 updates in between. Nevermind.


----------



## jononotbono

ZeroZero said:


> Kontakts purge is good, but it is only for Kontakt. Vepro should not be needed at all, if Cubase got it's act together on slaves.



That's fair enough but I use VEPro and mostly Kontakt VIs so I don't really have any concerns about this. I know, selfish me!


----------



## holywilly

Cubase Pro 9 have been extremely stable on my Mac, no crashes ever since, working flawlessly with VEP 6, kontakt 5.6, PLAY 5.01 and Engine 2. 

The improved stability totally worth the upgrade!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

I held off until last night.
For some reason, the preferences didn't get transferred the way it did for other people.
Pain in the ass to manually do it with all the various preferences I had in C8.5.
Manual wasn't showing up either.
I knew this was a lame upgrade for new features for media composers.
Not using the new zones: this seems to be designed especially for laptop users.
Sampler is not good enough: in order to be useful it should at least provide multi zones for dropping a collection of samples, not only one per sampler track...
Mixer undo is good
Multi marker tracks may be handy once in a while
...that's it

Some of my wishes: be able to lock the tempo track to picture in some regions while being able to independently change the tempo in a desired area.
Multi-zones sampler
Total recall of a track preset, including sends, EQ...etc
Improved metronome functions: set meter sub-divisions, and metronome levels presets (to switch from orchestral to pop levels)
Default EQ settings that actually work (when I save current EQ settings/hi and lo pass filters as default they do not get recalled when I create a new audio or instrument track)
Bug fixes!


----------



## ZeroZero

Patrick, Did you spot the "Profile Manager" under the file menu? This should save your _future _prefs for later export. I also had my prefs wiped.

Zero


----------



## vicontrolu

Lower zone is a blessing even if you dont use it, cause you can now use a workspace to have the midi editor always opened to the right side of your arrangement view and it will follow clip selection. Dont overlook that.


----------



## jononotbono

vicontrolu said:


> Lower zone is a blessing even if you dont use it, cause you can now use a workspace to have the midi editor always opened to the right side of your arrangement view and it will follow clip selection. Dont overlook that.



I'm really excited by this!


----------



## ZeroZero

jononotbono said:


> I'm really excited by this!


Yes, you can also have a score open in the lower zone scrolling with the project view - the best thing in C9 IMO


----------



## tokatila

vicontrolu said:


> Lower zone is a blessing even if you dont use it, cause you can now use a workspace to have the midi editor always opened to the right side of your arrangement view and it will follow clip selection. Dont overlook that.



Right side?


----------



## URL

Lower zone pay half the cost of CB9.


----------



## vicontrolu

ZeroZero said:


> Yes, you can also have a score open in the lower zone scrolling with the project view - the best thing in C9 IMO



Do you mean the score editor? I cant seem to finsd this option


----------



## Guy Rowland

vicontrolu said:


> Lower zone is a blessing even if you dont use it, cause you can now use a workspace to have the midi editor always opened to the right side of your arrangement view and it will follow clip selection. Dont overlook that.



If you mean workspace, that's been with us for sometime and nothing to do with C9. The Lower Zone, as the name suggests, has no options for putting an editor on the right side.

Patrick - actually the lower zone is useless for my macbook as well, the restricted height is not a useful way of working for me. IMO its only real use is for users with very large single screens.


----------



## jononotbono

Guy Rowland said:


> IMO its only real use is for users with very large single screens.



Yeah I can see that. Which is why I am thinking about ordering a 43 inch 4k Computer display and using 2 x 28 inch 2.5k screens as "little" satellites either side of it. I've been watching the Cubase videos on the lower zone and liking it more and more.


----------



## ZeroZero

vicontrolu said:


> Do you mean the score editor? I cant seem to finsd this option


It depends on how you are set up in prefs/ Editors. There is no ability to have this set individually according to which editor though.


----------



## ZeroZero

tokatila said:


> Right side?


Yes How so?


----------



## vicontrolu

Workspaces have been with us forever, yes, but since C9 the key editor can follow clip selection on the arrangement. Actually i upgraded from 8 to 9, so it might have been thrown there for 8.5? You guys confirm.

I understood this follow behaviour was a consequence of implementing the lower zone.


----------



## vicontrolu

oh no, you are totally right...tried in C8 and key editor follows clip selection using worksaces..i just realized in C9..jeez..


----------



## ZeroZero

This behaviour has been around a while. Also. if you select two or more tracks in the project window they are all shown in the Key editor, with one track in red. If you click on the grey track notes, then this track will be highlighted and you can edit the second, or third, and so forth.


----------



## vicontrolu

yeah..you dont know how many years i´ve been opening and closing key editors..damn


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

ZeroZero said:


> Patrick, Did you spot the "Profile Manager" under the file menu? This should save your _future _prefs for later export. I also had my prefs wiped.
> 
> Zero


Zero, thanks so much for mentioning this.
I was unaware of it, so my rant about preferences not being ported was unjustified.
Here is a link to a short Cubase video re: shortcuts and the profile manager:


----------



## gsilbers

cool video! im looking to swtich from logic pro and the new Cubase 9 looks a lot like logic gui now.
these type of minor things like key commands , inspector etc are the stuff I wasn't changing daws before. but apple's decision to not take PC seriously "who uses pc's anyways-tim cook" and most of the new logic features pandering to EDM/hiphop producers make Cubase 9 a good time to transition.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

Guy Rowland said:


> If you mean workspace, that's been with us for sometime and nothing to do with C9. The Lower Zone, as the name suggests, has no options for putting an editor on the right side.
> 
> Patrick - actually the lower zone is useless for my macbook as well, the restricted height is not a useful way of working for me. IMO its only real use is for users with very large single screens.


Guy, I have a large screen, but still do not like to have half of my project space taken away: habits...


----------



## Guy Rowland

One irritation at the moment C9 concerning editors, is that if you have the project and editor windows open, then record a new clip, the new clip does not auto-select in the editor window as per versions before C9. It has been logged and confirmed as a bug - https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=255&t=109770 hopefully fixed soon.


----------



## Parsifal666

Could anyone help me with a final verdict on this upgrade? I'm still on 8.0.4 because I didn't seem much in the way of score-writing enhancement. Would there be a chord-pad level reason to upgrade to 9? And forgive me if this is an already answered question. Would be really grateful for any help!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

C9 is stable.
Mix undo re-do is useful.
A few other things are helpful but not much in there for media composers.
8 to 8.5 was a better upgrade, so at least you would benefit from going to 9 for that reason alone.


----------



## Parsifal666

Patrick de Caumette said:


> C9 is stable.
> Mix undo re-do is useful.
> A few other things are helpful but not much in there for media composers.
> 8 to 8.5 was a better upgrade, so at least you would benefit from going to 9 for that reason alone.



Well, you've got me thinking Patrick (and thanks!). But for upgrades...it just doesn't seem worth it to me from what I've seen, so I think I'll just wait until there are advancements made on the notation side of Cubase.

I love so much of that Cubase the way it is...but again thanks so much for your input you did me a favor!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

They are about to dump Quicktime and have a new video engine, so then may be the right time to switch... 1Q, they say...


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira

When does Steinberg usually give discounts?


----------



## ZeroZero

Patrick de Caumette said:


> C9 is stable.
> Mix undo re-do is useful.
> A few other things are helpful but not much in there for media composers.
> 8 to 8.5 was a better upgrade, so at least you would benefit from going to 9 for that reason alone.



Agree. It feels like a .1 upgrade, but nevertheless worthwhile, I don't think it is wise to stay with old skool, keeping up to date has random benefits all round. 
The Sampler track is _too_ basic, you can't layer sounds. If you have Kontakt it's a toy. I have ignored it. 
There are a few small things that don't get talked about like the profile manager, which allows you to port your shortcuts, prefs and more. The Lower zone might be useful to those on laptops, those with good eyes, it is enhanced by inspector views giving it more power than at first appears, but the ordinary editor is where it's at - power wise. 
One exception from me, if the Notation view is put in the lower zone it get's a view of your staff into the project window - more or less. Love this. 
8.5 was a huge leap, 9 is a pigeon step. I do think that Steinberg have something up their sleeve for next update. Bugfixes and maybe Dorico lite?


----------



## ZeroZero

I don't see discounts for Cubase - occasionally a VST, but not deep cuts.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

I think there are discounts sometimes in the summer...
Not 100% sure...


----------



## C-Wave

Patrick de Caumette said:


> C9 is stable.
> Mix undo re-do is useful.
> A few other things are helpful but not much in there for media composers.
> 8 to 8.5 was a better upgrade, so at least you would benefit from going to 9 for that reason alone.


a free media 9.x upgrade that supports latest codecs coming this quarter as per earlier Steinberg announcement.


----------



## Rob Elliott

Patrick de Caumette said:


> They are about to dump Quicktime and have a new video engine, so then may be the right time to switch... 1Q, they say...


I am a coward - hence my reluctance to wait (not $) - I am the most concerned about any 'hiccups' with any wholesale change of the video engine. Keepin' my fingers crossed on that one. Mix undo is worth the $100 IMHO - all else seems trivia and not pertinent to my day.


----------



## ZeroZero

The price of an upgrade is not too much this time. You can of course run both


----------



## Jaap

Does anyone know if (and if yes, how) you can resize the left zone? I find it annoying that it quite small and if you have folders within folders it's hard to see the full track name in the visibility tab and I just want it a tad wider. Also I noticed that if you click an activated instrument track, in the visibility tab it doesn't jump straight anymore to that track. Couldn't find a setting to change that back to like it was in previous versions.


----------



## ZeroZero

No on the first point, alas.


----------



## Jaap

ZeroZero said:


> No on the first point, alas.



Bummer... though not a real big thing, it would have been nice and actually logical since the right and low zone are adjustable in size.


----------



## J-M

Patrick de Caumette said:


> I think there are discounts sometimes in the summer...
> Not 100% sure...



Last summer there was a 40% discount on upgrades. That's when I went from Elements to Artist, and then in a day I went from Artist to Pro... :D


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira

MrLinssi said:


> Last summer



Summer when?


----------



## J-M

Gabriel Oliveira said:


> Summer when?



Can't remember exactly, might have been towards the end, so around July-August.


----------



## pixel

MrLinssi said:


> Last summer there was a 40% discount on upgrades. That's when I went from Elements to Artist, and then in a day I went from Artist to Pro... :D


I did the same


----------



## AdamAlake

So, I was pretty impressed with the proposed features of Cubase and I decided to try the "free" trial. Yet, it turns out this free demo actually amounts to 32 Euro + having to deal with UPS shipping for the dongle. "We are aware that the dongle based trial is a limitation for potential new customers, and we are working in an alternative." - July, 2013

What an excellent marketing tactic.


----------



## jononotbono

AdamAlake said:


> What an excellent marketing tactic.



Sure beats getting their software immediately cracked and stolen. Man, Cubase Pro 9 is an amazing DAW. It's also Professional software so the price of a Dongle really isn't a problem to a Professional. It's the price of a couple of Pizzas. If you use VEPro or plan to, then you will need to buy an Elicenser to use it and come to think of it, you will need that dongle just to try out the VEPro Trial. VEPro has not been cracked either. I guess when humanity isn't populated by hoards of self entitled people that think they can steal software and expect everything for free then perhaps Steinberg would feel inclined to letting people try their software out unrestricted? Who knows. Paying for a little dongle is the small price to pay to have access to some of the World's greatest Audio Software. You can always sell the Dongle afterwards if unsatisfied but I can't imagine you would be. Just my opinion of course. There's always Reaper for free (without Commercial use) and a whole load of DAWs that won't cost a anything. Great to see Steinberg have actually said they are working on an alternative but until then it's suck it and see!


----------



## AdamAlake

jononotbono said:


> Sure beats getting their software immediately cracked and stolen. Man, Cubase Pro 9 is an amazing DAW. It's also Professional software so the price of a Dongle really isn't a problem to a Professional. It's the price of a couple of Pizzas. If you use VEPro or plan to, then you will need to buy an Elicenser to use it and come to think of it, you will need that dongle just to try out the VEPro Trial. VEPro has not been cracked either. I guess when humanity isn't populated by hoards of self entitled people that think they can steal software and expect everything for free then perhaps Steinberg would feel inclined to letting people try their software out unrestricted? Who knows. Paying for a little dongle is the small price to pay to have access to some of the World's greatest Audio Software. You can always sell the Dongle afterwards if unsatisfied but I can't imagine you would be. Just my opinion of course. There's always Reaper for free (without Commercial use) and a whole load of DAWs that won't cost a anything. Great to see Steinberg have actually said they are working on an alternative but until then it's suck it and see!



You argument as if having a trial version that does not make you pay for their DRM, like literally every other DAW out there has it, equals to having the software cracked - that is a false equivalence right there. There are countless ways in which they could implement it so that their normal software would require the USB and the trial would not. But being reasonable with their customers is apparently not on their list of priorities - " Great to see Steinberg have actually said they are working on an alternative" - that was four years ago.

The actual price is irrelevant, it is the principle that matters. Why should anyone jump through hoops to try their software, so they could potentially provide the company with a sale?

"but until then it's suck it and see! "

More like, remain using Ableton comfortably.

If your piracy prevention strategies negatively impacts your actual and potential customers, you are doing it wrong.


----------



## jononotbono

AdamAlake said:


> You argument as if having a trial version that does not make you pay for their DRM, like literally every other DAW out there has it, equals to having the software cracked - that is a false equivalence right there. There are countless ways in which they could implement it so that their normal software would require the USB and the trial would not. But being reasonable with their customers is apparently not on their list of priorities - " Great to see Steinberg have actually said they are working on an alternative" - that was four years ago.
> 
> The actual price is irrelevant, it is the principle that matters. Why should anyone jump through hoops to try their software, so they could potentially provide the company with a sale?
> 
> If your piracy prevention strategies negatively impacts your actual and potential customers, you are doing it wrong.



I'm not "arguing" anything. It's just how it is. Either buy a Dongle or don't. It's world class audio software and if you wanna try it out the harsh reality is you need a Dongle. 

"being reasonable with their customers is apparently not on their list of priorities"

You're not a customer. Yet.


----------



## jononotbono

AdamAlake said:


> More like, remain using Ableton comfortably.



Cool! That's great! I use it too. Can't do hardly anything I love doing in Cubase but hey, that's why I use both!


----------



## AdamAlake

jononotbono said:


> I'm not "arguing" anything. It's just how it is. Either buy a Dongle or don't. It's world class audio software and if you wanna try it out the harsh reality is you need a Dongle.



The way you put it in your initial post was that this is the only alternative to having their software cracked. And it simply is not.



jononotbono said:


> You're not a customer. Yet.



And with their policies I have no desire to ever be.


----------



## jononotbono

AdamAlake said:


> The way you put it in your initial post was that this is the only alternative to having their software cracked. And it simply is not.



You just assumed this. It's just a part of why the Dongle is used. I have no interest in the world what other people use unless I am working with them. Each to their own.



AdamAlake said:


> And with their policies I have no desire to ever be.



Fair enough. Your choice. Right I need to get on it with a looming deadline and this procrastination is not helping.


----------



## Arbee

Please excuse the rant and off topic digression.....

I'm frequently drawn to read what I believe to be interesting posts on subjects I'm interested in, only to find yet another "I Hate Dongles" thread. Can we perhaps have an "I Hate Dongles" sub forum so those of us who are totally comfortable with them as a very acceptable piracy deterrent can bypass these threads?

Thanks, end rant.....


----------



## AdamAlake

Arbee said:


> Please excuse the rant and off topic digression.....
> 
> I'm frequently drawn to read what I believe to be interesting posts on subjects I'm interested in, only to find yet another "I Hate Dongles" thread. Can we perhaps have an "I Hate Dongles" sub forum so those of us who are totally comfortable with them as a very acceptable piracy deterrent can bypass these threads?
> 
> Thanks, end rant.....



You can bypass these posts with the ancient chinese technique called "scrolling past".


----------



## Voider

I just avoid all products that use iLok, I had it once and I will never let it on my hard drive again, come what may. There are so many great alternatives out there, ain't got time for this shit :D


----------



## AlexRuger

I'm still baffled by the issues people have with iLok and eLicenser. Used them for my entire career and never once had a single issue.


----------



## jononotbono

AlexRuger said:


> I'm still baffled by the issues people have with iLok and eLicenser. Used them for my entire career and never once had a single issue.



Just plug them in, forget about them and they work. I don't get it either.


----------



## URL

CB9 is great-all the new future in 9 and the way you can route channels working with vep6 and disable tracks etc. 
I just love it, and works flawless after some optimization in win 10/kontakt/vep6/plugins.
Ilok -never had any problems with Ilok, one elicenser dongle that got broken in 15 years.


----------



## Voider

AlexRuger said:


> I'm still baffled by the issues people have with iLok and eLicenser. Used them for my entire career and never once had a single issue.



Because they have a bad reputation, especially their slow reaction time which is a no go if you work in the DRM business. I've read stories from people being locked out by rare random bugs that cause that licenses are not found for around 2 weeks, from people on tour to people in their studios because PACE just took ages to do something and to actually respond.

If you run a service like that you need a 24/7 avaiable customer support. It totally might be that the majority doesn't have issues but for me it's about how much I can trust a company in case that someday I will maybe be one of the few unlucky ones. And as long as there are so many great alternatives on the market, I don't see a reason to risk it on those products, if I can just buy save software.


----------



## URL

There can be issue if the Ilok/elicenser is connected to a usb 2/3 hub on a Pc that have energy saving function on and for that reason lose contact with installed software.


----------



## jononotbono

URL said:


> There can be issue if the Ilok/elicenser is connected to a usb 2/3 hub on a Pc that have energy saving function on and for that reason lose contact with installed software.



Turn off Energy Saving function?


----------



## URL

The crazy thing in Pc was when I turned off energy/power "saving" in general it didn't turn off energy "saving" for the computer usb hub, and made my music life a complete he...so I went for device settings and individually turn of every hub that have energy saving, puh. And ops no more fault message from the programs. Hade some other issues as well but this was a main thing. I never have energy savings on because they can cause dropouts when not active and make my daw system unstable. If I having lunch I turn of the screens and no energy saving nowhere anymore -anymore, ggrrre.


----------



## URL

jononotbono said:


> Turn off Energy Saving function?



Or Power saving.


----------



## jononotbono

URL said:


> Or Power saving.



Yes. Turn it all off. I moved from PC to Mac and don't have any of these problems now but I'm not saying "move to Mac". I would happily use just PCs and still do use a Slave PC Win 10 Pro (and planning on building another) etc. The one thing that's important is to set up the PCs, build them with good components, don't go on the internet etc etc. Turn all the Power saving, hibernation nonsense off. Uninstall all the unnecessary rubbish that comes with Windows that is never needed for DAW use. Never ever go online except for Audio Software updates. I'm sure you know all this and I don't mean to teach the skilful art of sucking an Egg but I read about people that have so many problems with their computers and I'm convinced much of it is down to ignorance and/or using illegal software. Some people are unaware of how to update their Bios (Aren't even aware they have to in many cases) or don't even think about Audio Drivers (and which interfaces don't completely suck). Anyway, Cubase 9 Rocks. And my iLok and Elicensers just plugs in and works. I've never had a problem with them so I don't understand why they are a problem.


----------



## URL

jononotbono said:


> Yes. Turn it all off. I moved from PC to Mac and don't have any of these problems now but I'm not saying "move to Mac". I would happily use just PCs and still do use a Slave PC Win 10 Pro (and planning on building another) etc. The one thing that's important is to set up the PCs, build them with good components, don't go on the internet etc etc. Turn all the Power saving, hibernation nonsense off. Uninstall all the unnecessary rubbish that comes with Windows that is never needed for DAW use. Never ever go online except for Audio Software updates. I'm sure you know all this and I don't mean to teach the skilful art of sucking an Egg but I read about people that have so many problems with their computers and I'm convinced much of it is down to ignorance and/or using illegal software. Some people are unaware of how to update their Bios (Aren't even aware they have to in many cases) or don't even think about Audio Drivers (and which interfaces don't completely suck). Anyway, Cubase 9 Rocks. And my iLok and Elicensers just plugs in and works. I've never had a problem with them so I don't understand why they are a problem.



Yes you are absolutely right, there is a little tweaking/learning curve when it comes to Pc-but Pc works flawless when optimize win10 for daw. Personally I like OS X and Cubase worked flawless on Mac Pro as mention earlier post, today I don't miss my Mac Pro hosting Cubase9 -tomorrow is a other day maybe I soon need more computers hosting sample lib.


----------



## jononotbono

URL said:


> I soon need more computers hosting sample lib.



Can never have enough computers! My new approach to fixing computer problems is now going to be... Just add one more! Haha


----------

